# 4F for Freedom!



## Mark Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

Somehow, they found you. Not only that, they found out _about_ you. And then the letter arrived, delivered by a sombre-faced but very polite Army captain. At the top of the letter, centered, stands boldly the Presidential Seal. After the salutation, the letter reads:

Your nation needs you. The world needs you.

I swore that I would "to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States." I cannot, of course, do this alone. I need the help of all good men and women. I believe that you are one of these good people. I believe that you will answer your country's call to use your unique gifts on behalf of all freedom-loving peoples everywhere.

On December 14, at 8:00 a.m., please bring this letter to the guard at the main gate at Port Hueneme, which is just outside Los Angeles.

Thank you. I am certain you will not disappoint.

Sincerely,

Franklin Delano Roosevelt

Port Hueneme is a small Navy base. It is little more than a few warehouses surrounded by a chainlink fence topped by barbed wire. The SP on the gate glances without emotion at the letter and directs you to a drab gray box of a building. Another SP at that building's door lets you in.

You find yourself in a square room, its walls also drab gray. A box within a box. A closed, gray metal door sits off center in the opposite wall. There is a small square table and six metal folding chairs. A pot of very black coffee sits next to a half-dozen ceramic mugs. There is neither sugar nor cream. A sailor whose name tag and insignia identify him as PO3 Gaines stands in the corner near the opposite door. He nods as you enter.

"Have a seat, please," he says. "Would you like some coffee? Lieutenant Commander Johnson will be here shortly to brief you."

With these words, it is obvious that PO3 Gaines is not going to be inclined to either answer questions or make small talk. For time being, at least, there is nothing to do but remember the events of the past few days or perhaps talk to one of the other un-uniformed people in the room....


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

*Atlas*

[occ]assuming that we are coming in our ‘Super-Hero’ ID (and unless told otherwise that is how Atlas will show up[/occ]

Standing well over 11 feet tall, Atlas looks at the seats off offered to him and smiles broadly saying “I think not lads, tis not a seat that would support thy weight. HA, I shall stand if acceptable. And coffee would be fine lad, but I think mayhap I need a slightly larger mug?”

Atlas has a shaved head and a thick white beard and mustache. His eyes are pale-blue, and most recognize a slight accent in his speech. He wears a white tunic like uniform that has a picture of the ‘western-world’ on it. His knee-high combat like boots and gauntlets are golden colored and are patterned after Roman Centurion armor. His belt is also golden with a large ‘A’ branded onto it. The last part of his outfit is a short red, half-cloak with gold trim. 

There is always an easy smile on Atlas’s face, and a gentleness within his eyes (despite the fact that he towards over most everyone)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

A young girl stands up and go over the coffee machine. She looks like the average girl that just reach her majority. She is lovely and gorgeous. She seems pretty out of this place, except if she is suppose to do the service.

"Sorry, mister, but it seems they have brought only one size cup. You just need to take another cup later. I'll make a batch."

She makes some coffee and serves two cups.

"Here! Take both, so you won't have to walk up there. You are pretty impressive, mister. I am surprise you are not already somewhere on the Pacific, waiting to attack those japanese. What bring you here and now?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 11, 2004)

*Bulwark, Super-dense man of muscle!*

 (OOC: Much as Atlas, Bulwark will likely show up in his superhero ID, changing clothes near the base; unless he has a reason not to.)

As the two superheroes begin talking and drinking coffee, another costumed figure enters the room. While not as tall as Atlas, the newcomer is a big man, standing some 6'3" tall, and with the powerful build of someone who regularly makes use of all the muscles they possess. 

He wears sturdy rust-red boots and gloves, and an equally monotone rust-red bodysuit with a mask which covers most of his head, leaving only the bottom half of his face exposed. (For the mask, think the Flash or similar; full covering of the head and upper half of the face.) There are no tassles, frills or embroidery on the suit, and the only break from the simple colour scheme is the grey which picks out the tops of the boots and gloves, showing even more clearly where they end and the suit begins. A large gunmetal grey 'B'  is emblazoned on the new arrival's chest. 

The man exudes an aura of solid competence and calm, and if the powerful jaw and deep blue eyes are any indication, he's pretty good looking under the mask. The man nods as Gaines repeats his earlier words, and heads over to Atlas and Eagle. He grins an open and friendly grin as he begins talking, his accent pure American.

"Hi there. Good to see someone else in a costume; between you and me, I was feeling a little overdressed on the way here. I'm guessing you got the same letter, huh? Mind if I help myself to some of that coffee?" 
 (OOC: Velmont, is Eagle in costume as well?)

Assuming the usual murmers of assent, Bulwark helps himself to coffee. He sips it for a moment before he suddenly shakes his head ruefully.

"I'm sorry, where have my manners got to? When I'm wearing the suit, people call me Bulwark; but just between you and me, you can call me Paul."

Bulwark extends his hand to each of the others in turn, his grip oddly gentle, though his hand likely engulfs Eagle's and is similarly engulfed by Atlas'. Bulwark continues talking, his rumbling voice a calming sound in the small room rather than an irritating babbling.

"I was really happy to get that letter, I can tell you. Always wanted to use these powers to do some real good; now it looks like I might get the chance. And a letter from the President, no less. Yes sir, any opportunity to help this country sounds like a good one to me! I've been using my gifts to fight crime, but strictly small-time stuff. Two fists don't help you fight in the big leagues; for starters, you've gotta find 'em first, and they're hiding behind laws and technicalities. This is a great country, yes sir, but I wish there was an easier way to root out some of the scum that latch on to it like leeches." 

Bulwark looks at the fists in question as he speaks, his tone reflective and mildly regretful. He looks up again, his ready smile quickly returning.

"Well, looks like we might be waiting a while for the Johnson fella. Either of you got any stories to tell to while away the time? In a bit, I could tell you about the dope peddlars I busted last week, but I think I've done enough talking for the moment."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

The girl listen to Paul. She is dress with a normal dress, white and blue. It is then you remark that she have a badge of the Dodgers on his shoulder. She seems to look at Paul'S suit with some attention.



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> "Well, looks like we might be waiting a while for the Johnson fella. Either of you got any stories to tell to while away the time? In a bit, I could tell you about the dope peddlars I busted last week, but I think I've done enough talking for the moment."




"You know, you really would need some advice on your clothings. They are not really fashion."

She takes a sip of coffee.

"I am still wondering what you two are doing here. Just looking at you, you would have been the first I would have chosen to send against those Japanese. I am pretty sure you could, at you two, kill a whole legion of them before you only get wounded."

A lovely smile is drawn on the face of the girl.

"Oh, and you can call me Lily"


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

*Atlas*

Trying to drink from the coffee mug offered to him, the giant nods his head in thanks. With a easy grin he says “Well meet miss Lily, and to you also Bulwark... ah Paul.  Ye may all call me Atlas… and as for my… abilities, well they are fairly obvious I am afraid. I am large and can strike things with great force…HA! And as for my adventures, well I have only just… discovered these abilities and I am ready and willing to deal with any and all foes to this great nation of ours.”


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2004)

"When I first come here, I thought the militaries needed a woman to give some shows to the soldiers, to boost their morals. Now, I start to think it is not me who will do the show, but you two. Some great boxing events it seems. Some brute strenght" passing her hands on the muscled arms of Atlas, "against the exprience." passing her other hand on the chest of Paul "I would wonder who would win. I think I will be the girl who show which round we are in. I am pretty sure the soldiers will like that." She said with her lovely smile.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 12, 2004)

*Bulwark, unfashionable but still mighty!*

Bulwark feigns shock at Lily's comments about his clothes.

"Well, if you've got any complaints, you should take them up with my Mom, seeing as how she made this suit. I wouldn't recommend it, though; I can bench-press trucks, but I can't win an argument with my parents! It's nice to meet you, miss Lily. Even if you don't like my clothes." 

The ready grin that seems to be Bulwark's distinguishing feature returns again, his youthful eyes twinkling. You're guessing Bulwark's in his twenties, though the mask makes it hard to tell. He turns his attention to Atlas for a moment.

"I'll take your word for it. _I_ certainly wouldn't want to be struck by you! But from what you're saying, sounds like there won't be any need for us to fight. We both want to do what we can for America."

Bulwark shifts uncomfortably as Lily moves her hand across his chest, and looks at her quizzically as she finishes talking.

"You know miss, this is likely just me being slow, but I'm having a real hard time deciding if you're joking. You're telling me you're just like other folk? No..ah..abilities you can't really explain?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 13, 2004)

oops..


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> "You know miss, this is likely just me being slow, but I'm having a real hard time deciding if you're joking. You're telling me you're just like other folk? No..ah..abilities you can't really explain?"




"Me? Kidding? Please mister. If I compare to you, I am a really normal individual. I surely can't benchpress a truck, I have difficulty to lift something more than 200 lbs. And I have never fought in my whole life. If I am exceptionnal, and that's a big words, I would say that I am a good gymnast. But with time, I am pretty sure many could reach my level. I have been member of a circus. I have done tight-rope walking and trapeze mainly, but I have been the lovely and charming helper in other performance. I am not bad at knife throwing too, I have been practicing with James, our knife thrower performer. But with the war, we lost most of our performer, and the circus have been disband. But last year, I have been playing for the Dodgers. I was a thrower. The best of the team. Now, I do not know what a baseball thrower circus performer lady like me have so exceptionnal that the militaries want her. I thought at first they wanted me to entertain the poor soldier who must fight for our country."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 14, 2004)

*Bulwark, heavy-hitting hero of..darn, run out of 'h' words.*

 "Oh."

For a moment, Bulwark looks taken aback, obviously not having expected Lily's denial. Then he grins a little abashedly.

"Well then, guess I owe you an apology for jumping to conclusions. I just assumed you'd got a letter like mine; and the only 'unique gifts' I've got are my strength and whatnot. Sorry, miss. But circus performer and baseball player? Sounds like you've done some interesting things in your time. Me, I'm just a construction worker. Moving heavy objects's pretty much all I'm good for."

A thought seems to strike Bulwark, and he looks at Atlas, curiosity in his posture.

"Hey..uh...Atlas. If it isn't too personal a question, what do you do? I mean, I'm thinking that I'd have heard a lot more about you if you went around looking like that all the time. You got a...I dunno, a 'day job', so to speak? Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to pry. Well, not too much, anyways. I'm just curious; never really met anyone else like me before. With powers, I mean."

Bulwark sits back a little, sipping his coffee.

_'You know, Paul, you're gonna have to do something about this babbling you do when you're nervous. These people might not appreciate you trying to find out things about their lives. And what's there to be nervous about? I mean, you only got a letter from the President asking you to come here and..OK, maybe I see your point. But you've got to try and calm down a bit. Relax. Be patient.'_

Bulwark looks down for a moment and mutters something inaudible, which, to anyone with really exceptional hearing, sounds a little like "Easier said than done.."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 15, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas seems nervous for a bit, hanging his head and all, but after a second he regaining his 'open and happy' grin and says “*Well I guess there is nothing to be embarrassed about or anything, but... well yes I do have a normal job in my... other identity... I... well you see I am an ice cream parlor jockey. Nothing to exciting that is for sure. So when I got these powers and all… well I was pretty happy let me tell you. I got a letter similar to yours by the way, to help defend the county from all invaders and evil doers.*”


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

Lily looks at Paul with some smilling eyes, taking his remarks as something funny.

"Unique gifts? Yes, I got that letter. But what is a unique gift. From a genius, it will be his brain, from a body builder, it will be his strenght, for a gymnast, it will be his dexterity. And they are not necesserly special. It's true I have much a talent for circus stunts, but telling it is something normal people can't acheive, that's another matter. If you do something from as long as I have done some acrobatic, you'll be pretty good.

And circus performer is not an easy live. Yes, the show are pretty cool, but that's about 1% of the job. Most of the job, it is moving heavy things, like pole, ropes and all it is need to build the tents. So you don't have anything to be jalous of, and you surely had a better wage than me, and a better shedule."

Listening to Atlas.

"Ice cream parlor jockey. Now, that's somthing interesting. You surely made many kids happy, not talking about the good ice cream you could have."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas listens to Lily, blushing a bit, and go back to drinking coffee. "*So, what do you think they might need us for? I mean I suppose I could help sell war bones or something, but I'm really ready to go and kick some Nazi butt or knock some Jap tail*"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

"As I said, I thought at first it was to entertain the soldiers. Now you talk about your special gifts, I don't know. But at least, I see they havn't team me up with some nobody. Cute and strong, and not so dumb at first sight."

She said these last words with her big lovely smiles, making some charming eyes to Atlas.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 18, 2004)

*Bulwark, delivering chivalry with an edge of sexism.*

"I'm with you, Atlas. I'm willing to do whatever it is I can for America, but.." Bulwark gives a small grin "I admit, I'd prefer to be cracking some Japanazi heads." 

Bulwark drinks again, watching the interplay between the other two.

"On the other hand, miss, I admit it might be a good thing if you're not like us. I don't reckon women should have to fight. Not that I don't reckon they could - you should see my Mom when she's on the warpath! - but...it just doesn't seem right."

Bulwark lapses into silence, frowning slightly.

(And there's those good old-fashioned 1940's values!   )


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

"That's a brave man" she says to Paul. "A man who is ready to protect my little existance from the evil Nazi. How gratefull I am. With two guys like you, I think I will not fear, wherever they want to sent me." She looks around "I think these militaries should learn the good manners. Making a lady wait is not very polite. At least, I have good company."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2004)

*Ace*

"*Well if that's what my nation needs me for... selling bonds or lifting things to entertain the men who get to go and fight… well I guess I can do that… whatever you can do, right?*"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for the hold up. I've had a splitting headache for the past two days. I've got to start drinking heavily so I'll have a reason for this much head pain. As for Mustang Sally and Ghost, please continue being patient. I'll get Mustang Sally into the game very shortly. Ghost will follow soon thereafter. 

------

*Setting:* Port Hueneme, CA, Classified Briefing Room.



			
				Atlas said:
			
		

> "Well if that's what my nation needs me for... selling bonds or lifting things to entertain the men who get to go and fight well I guess I can do that whatever you can do, right?"




As if on cue, there is a hiss from the hinges as the other door opens. In strides a tall man with doughy features that still manage to communicate a measure of steel. His name tag and Navy rank insignia identify him as Lieutenant Commander Johnson. PO3 Gaines snaps to attention, but relaxes modestly when Johnson waves him off.

"Sorry for keeping ya'll waiting," Johnson says, the Texas drawl prominent in his accent. "I'm Lieutenant Commander Lyndon Johnson. Ya'll can just call me Lyndon." He pauses, quickly sizing up each person present, starting with Lianne, then Bulwark, then Atlas. "I'm glad ta hear say you're willing to do whatever ya can to help, Atlas. Follow me, please. Gaines, you're dismissed."

PO3 Gaines exits the room after a crisp, "Yes, sir!" Johnson opens the other door again, steps into the next room, and gestures for you to follow. Once you've done so, he shuts and locks the door. There is a long conference table with four manila folders of paper.

"Please be seated," Johnson says. "There is one packet for each of you."

You take your seats. Thumbing through the packets, you see newspaper clippings and several declassified military documents, most of which have heavy black lines rendering several sections of text unreadable. All of the papers deal with Japanese incursions into the Aleutian Islands.

"If I can have your attention, I'll explain what we need."

Johnson goes on to explain that the Japanese, as most everyone knows, has made several unsuccessful attempts to set up military beachheads in the Aleutian Islands near Alaska, probably as the first step to an actual land invasion of the U.S.'s Pacific Northwest as well as parts of Canada. To date, these attempts have been reported unsuccessful.

"We want to keep the Japs unsuccessful in the Aleutians," Johnson says. "We think you three plus one other young lady we've contacted can be instrumental in these efforts. The Aleutians present several difficulties for conventional military forces. For this reason, after I was recalled from active duty to return to the Congress, I convinced the President that we needed some unconventional forces. You all's names rose to the top of our list."

He pauses to let his words sink in.

"If you are truly interested in serving your country, let me know now. I've got all the paperwork we need for you to be enlisted as members of the newly created Department of War's Metahuman Military Detachment. Time is of the essence, but let me emphasize that this is strictly voluntary. If you agree, you'll be deployed to the Aleutians within the next seventy-two hours."

*Setting:* Port Hueneme, CA, MMD Barracks

Mustang Sally, having already received her briefing from Johnson, sits in her spartan quarters in a hangar hastily converted to a combination barracks and mess hall. A copy of her special enlistment papers sits on the cot next to her. Her thoughts undoubtedly include ruminations about what the future of this unprecedented venture will hold.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas shrunk down to about 8ft tall to walk though the doors and will remain at that height throughout the briefing. He will start smiling when he hears about the 'mission' and the Army group that he will be allow to sign up to _All my dreams are coming true... I can join! I really can join up and server this great nation. Var gut!_ he thinks. After Johnson is done talking he will stand, and say "*Where do you want me to sign Commander! I am ready right now.*"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 24, 2004)

*Bulwark, a heavy hitter in more ways than one!*

Bulwark drains his coffee and follows Johnson, staying unusually silent for the garrulous man.

As Johnson finishes what he has to say, Bulwark's familiar easy smile illuminates his face.

"Sir, I can't remember a time in my life when I wasn't truly interested in serving this country. Just show me where to sign, and I'll safeguard the freedom and security of the USA with my life."

Bulwark's words are fervent, leaving you in little doubt that the powerfully built man is a stauch patriot. He looks sidelong at Lily as he finishes speaking, and quiestly says something to her.

"Looks like you were holding out on us, miss. Not that I blame ya; I can see how Atlas and I might not inspire confidence, shall we say. Or d'you still have no idea what this is about?"

Having said his piece, Bulwark relapses into silence, looking expectantly at Johnson as he waits for the promised paperwork.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 25, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *Setting:* Port Hueneme, CA, MMD Barracks
> 
> Mustang Sally, having already received her briefing from Johnson, sits in her spartan quarters in a hangar hastily converted to a combination barracks and mess hall. A copy of her special enlistment papers sits on the cot next to her. Her thoughts undoubtedly include ruminations about what the future of this unprecedented venture will hold.





Sally'd been in nearly every hangar on the west coast with her dad over the last year,  inspecting the newest fighters and the biggest bombers.  But this hangar seemed bigger in some way...  It was actually all cut up into sections and there was barely room for her  "Angel-Wings"  hanging from the catwalk above her quarters,  but it seemed bigger.  Without the flight-harness it took three men to carry it in.  The Angel-Wings aren't small but hoisted some 20' off the deck they tend to blend in with the jigsaw of equipment on base.

Sally stared up at the modified P-51's.  She'd just shined them this morning when the PO trucked them in for her from the Presidio.  
_hmmhh,  shoulda known the brass knew a little more about the state of dad's Angel-Wings than I thought..._  

she thought, staring up at her wings through the cracks in hastily constructed barrack roof of her quarters.  
It was actually sorta funny...  Come-on...  "Mustang Sally"  it was the stage name that Henry teased her with...
*"Say, Sally!  I can sees it now...  yer name trailin' behind one'a them there new Mustangs purty soon.  Yeah!  We'll paint it up 'MUSTANG SALLY'  up in big pink letters,  it'll be right snappy!  hehehehe"*  as he poked fun, tickling her.

She hated it back then...  It was only a year and four months since she saw the youngest of her big brothers.  
Now... now the name didn't seem so silly, painted in pink on her Angel-Wing.

Thumbing through the military packet, she barely looked at the words...  Her eyes couldn't focus tonight, they were all welled up with the tears she'd been holding back since San Francisco.  The four tightly folded American flags that had been delivered to her only a few weeks ago were the only things she had to show that she had a family,  and that contraption above her was the only thing that truly made her forget that they were all gone.

The Department of War's Metahuman Military Detachment.  They said it was strictly voluntary...  They said she could help make a difference.  

*"What would onea the bad guys say if they could see me crying?"*
They'd laugh and pass me by as a little girl,   she thought...  they wouldn't care......

and nothing but the floor could catch her as Sally fell into grief  for this one last time...
She hadn't read the briefing packet the military had delivered...
She'd immediately signed her name on the dotted line,  she didn't need to know the mission.  Uncle SAM didn't need to convince Sally to help America...  
Her father and brothers already had.

*I love you guys...* Sally whispered as she clutched the four flags.  *T-Minus ... seventy-two hours and counting..*.   as the last tear rolled down her cheek.


*God help the Axis...*


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

Lily looks at Bulwark with an innocent looks.

"Well, as I said, I am no more than an acrobat, and anyone who would take the time and the effort to train would be as good as me. But I must confess, I've always been lazy, and I've never really train."

With those last words, a smile appeared on Lily's face.

"Commander, I would at least want to know what kind of mission you are giving us. I doubt my skill would be usefull in an assault against the island, but if you ask something more subtle, I will be your woman."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2004)

Lily said:
			
		

> "Commander, I would at least want to know what kind of mission you are giving us. I doubt my skill would be usefull in an assault against the island, but if you ask something more subtle, I will be your woman."




Johnson shakes his head. "Right now, I can't go into too many operational details, but I can tell you this is not an assault mission. We're more concerned with security at a critical military station in the Aleutians."

He lifts a briefcase onto the table, lays it down, opens it, pulls out several glossy black-and-white photographs, sliding them across the table toward Lianne one by one.

"Yes, we have been watching all of you, and we see potential."

The photographs, most somewhat grainy but unmistakably of Lianne, are various shots from her days in the circus, both during performance and practice, as well as more recent pictures of baseball games. One of these includes the time when a pitch went wide and broke a plank in the wooden backstop behind the umpire.

"It may not seem like much to you, ma'am, but your agility and pitching skills are far above the norm, especially for a young lady with no formal training that we know of. Bulwark and Atlas have the muscle, that's to be sure, but it takes more than muscle."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

Lianne takes the picture of broken plank. "Yeah, I remember that one. They all said that was my worst throw I ever made, as I would be able to miss such a throw. You should have seen the young lady at the bat. She was intimidated by the strenght of the throw, and she finally miss her chance. One of my best throw, you know. Being the assistant of a knife thrower have some advantage."

She puts down the picture. "If it is not an assault, that's fine with me. I have some people I care enough that are figthing presently. I think, if I can help to end this war and bring them home earlier..." she doesn't finish her sentence, and seems to be lost in her thought for a moment. She looks around and see the people still looking at her.

"Are we staying here of moving?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

*Bulwark*

Bulwark chuckles as Lily said that she never trained, and the smile that has appears on his face remains as he looks over at the photos Johnson skims across the table. Examining the picture under discussion, Bulwark whistles softly.
"That's quite an arm you've got there, miss. I'm sure glad I'm not going to be the one facing it!"

The young man turns his attention back to Johnson and speaks up. He seems uncomfortable about something, watching the Lieutenant carefully.

"Watching us, huh? So I take it you know about...well, no doubt you've read my record. I guess you approached me knowing about that, and I'm grateful for the chance to show that..that I'm a better man than the record would suggest."

Bulwark looks down for a moment, obviously uncomfortable, and when he looks up again, he has the air of a man determined to move the conversation into other areas.

"At any rate, this is going to be..guard duty, of sorts? Making sure the Japs don't take the station and establish a..whatchamacallit..beachhead? Or is that kind of question going into the operational details you don't want to mention at the moment?"

Bulwark nods at Johnson's answer, and then a thought seems to strike him.

"Say..are we it? I mean, calling this group the Metahuman Military Detachment is all well and good, but it isn't just the three of us, is it? I'd have expected there to be more people with skills like ours signing up to defend our country."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 25, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "... but it takes more than muscle."  -Johnson




Meanwhile...
Setting: Port Hueneme, CA, MMD Barracks - The spartan quarters of young Sally Singer.

Within an hour or so Sally's tears were all cried out,  she found herself staring again up through the rafters at her Angel-Wing...  
This time on a happier note.  
She dreamed of it even when she wasn't "up there",  going over loops, dives, neg-G twists...  all the manuvers that would send a puddle down most grown men's leg.  
But more than the action - it was the little things that she loved most...  The cool crisp air,  the infinate silence,  the way the Earth looked up at her  as she would turn the engines off for those scant moments of peaceful freefall.

But Sally's mind is quick to flutter across topics,  those freefalls soon turned into thoughts of tanks and bombs and bullets whizzing by the cockpit of a Mustang...  Sally hadn't ever been in a fight like that but the images were easily conjured from Russell's letters mixed with the grainy pictures of him standing proud beside his P-51.  Russell laid it on thick, his "heroic" style.  He made all the dog fights and bomber missions sound glourious like a Flash Gordon comic.

Sally hoped it would be that way.  It sure would be scary, she didn't want to have to hurt anyone but Sally knew that for every small step she could make that it could save maybe ten, maybe even a hundred lives on either side of the fight.  Then again "'lil Miss Singer" as the PO's used to call her was just a little girl,  no combat training, no big muscles...  she was barely 5'3" tall  what could she do?

*"Yeah... what could SHE do"* Sally muttered to herself.  But there was always an answer...  the one her dad gave her back before she could fly...

*"Little girl,"*  he said  *"Muscles don't matter.  Strength and Muscles are very very different things.  And you, little girl, have strength -  I can see it in your eyes shinin' just like your mom's.  You're gonna make a difference"*

T-Minus ... seventy-one hours and counting...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2004)

Lily said:
			
		

> She puts down the picture. "If it is not an assault, that's fine with me. I have some people I care enough that are figthing presently. I think, if I can help to end this war and bring them home earlier..." she doesn't finish her sentence, and seems to be lost in her thought for a moment. She looks around and see the people still looking at her. "Are we staying here or moving?"




Johnson replies, "Once we complete the initial enlistment paperwork and you take your oath of service, you'll have three days to get ready for the move to the Aleutians. Your first stop will be Fort Lewis for a briefing, and then onto the island."



			
				Bulwark said:
			
		

> "Watching us, huh? So I take it you know about...well, no doubt you've read my record. I guess you approached me knowing about that, and I'm grateful for the chance to show that..that I'm a better man than the record would suggest."
> 
> Bulwark looks down for a moment, obviously uncomfortable, and when he looks up again, he has the air of a man determined to move the conversation into other areas.
> 
> ...




Johnson nods. "We do indeed know about your past, Bulwark. We know a great deal about ya'll. All classified at the highest levels, of course. Regular military disqualifications are not an issue here. As for your initial duties, I'm not liberty to say right now, except to say that security is a primary concern. As you know, security issues are on the front burner right now. The detention camps, for example." Johnson's expression sours at the mention of the camps set up throughout the western U.S. for detaining Japanese-born Americans. "And you're right, Bulwark. There are more than just you three. We have one other young lady already recruited as part of your squad. Other metahumans squads are being formed, but it's doubtful you'll be meeting them any time soon."

Johnson clears his throat.

"So, then, if there are no further questions, I have some papers for you to sign."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

*Atlas*

Altas nods his head, steps forward and signs whatever is put in front of him without even looking it over


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

*Bulwark*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Johnson nods. "We do indeed know about your past, Bulwark. We know a great deal about ya'll. All classified at the highest levels, of course. Regular military disqualifications are not an issue here. As for your initial duties, I'm not liberty to say right now, except to say that security is a primary concern. As you know, security issues are on the front burner right now. The detention camps, for example." Johnson's expression sours at the mention of the camps set up throughout the western U.S. for detaining Japanese-born Americans. "And you're right, Bulwark. There are more than just you three. We have one other young lady already recruited as part of your squad. Other metahumans squads are being formed, but it's doubtful you'll be meeting them any time soon."
> 
> Johnson clears his throat.
> 
> "So, then, if there are no further questions, I have some papers for you to sign."




Under the mask, Bulwark's eyebrows shoot up at the mention of another woman doing this dangerous work, but he doesn't say anything about it.

"Well, whether we meet them or not, it's nice to know we're not alone is all I can say."

Bulwark takes the papers in question and skims them quickly, not expecting to see anything he'll object to. Having satisfied himself that they are just what Johnson said they are, he signs them quickly, using his real name. After he finishes signing, he moves over to Johnson, speaking to the man in a low voice.

"Uh...sir. I know this could well be dangerous work, and..I take it provisions will be made for our families if we..bite the bullet, so to speak? I know I'm strong and tough, but I'm not such a damn fool as to believe I'm invincible. It's just that I'm the only earner since what happened to Dad, and..I just want to make sure they'll be provided for."

Bulwark looks at Johnson earnestly, the question obviously an important one to the large man.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

Lianne looks over the papers and starts to fill it.

"I must thank you to have the decency not to show me the picture you have about me in my intimity. I see most of the picture you've shown me are my public life.

I suppose you'll give us uniforms and weapons for this mission. If it is the case, I would like you add some throwing knife into my stock and some baseball...

And another lady you say. Well, too bad. I thought I would have the chance to be the only one having the chance to have the company of two strong man. I hope she is not too gready." She adds with a smile.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 26, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Lianne looks over the papers and starts to fill it.
> 
> "... And another lady you say. Well, too bad. I thought I would have the chance to be the only one having the chance to have the company of two strong man. I hope she is not too gready." She adds with a smile.




right on cue, as if her ears were burning...
Sally sits up with her back against the side of the temporary bunk laid out in her quarters.  She pulls her knees up tight to her chin and flips her hair back on the bed continuing to gaze up through the cracks.

*"boooored bored bored, bored bored."* 
she mutters feeling around up and behind her blindly on the bed...  Her thin fingers toy around with the edges of the enlistment papers until she gets a firm grip, whipping the pages down in front of her as her knees bow to her chin.  Feet spread with the pages inbetween.

*"hmmm, Department of War's Metahuman Military Detachment...  Detachment...  That means I'm probably not alone.........  KEWL!!  geeze I wonder who else is on the team..?!?  Man-o-man I hope there's another girl.  I don't wanna be the only one."* 
Sally's youthful innocence spread across her excitement,  as she accidentally let out a giggle...  Just outside a couple POs walk by and double take back at the barrack quarters.

*"Oh geeeze what if, what if I'm the only girl...  heheh...  maybe I'd be like Dale Arden or maybe like Wilma Deering,  yeah!!"* 
With a child-like glee the "little girl" starts goofing making her hand into a pretend spaceship,  zipping around her head.
And then she comes to a realitization...

*"... oh man...  I hope they like me..."*


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> "Uh...sir. I know this could well be dangerous work, and..I take it provisions will be made for our families if we..bite the bullet, so to speak? I know I'm strong and tough, but I'm not such a damn fool as to believe I'm invincible. It's just that I'm the only earner since what happened to Dad, and..I just want to make sure they'll be provided for."




Johnson nods. "The military is generous in this regard. You'll be able to name beneficaries for a fifty-thousand dollar life insurance policy. Of course, ya'll will be salaried as well. On the books, each of you will commissioned and paid as an Army captain, but at first that rank is classified and basically honorary."

Johnson takes some time to answer other questions and make necessary insurances. After this is done, PO3 Gaines is called into the room. Gaines helps each recruit through the short stack of paperwork. Johnson administers the oath of service.

"Well, let's get ya'll over to the barracks to meet Sally. After that, you'll have until oh-nine-hundred Thursday to make whatever arrangements need to be made. Then, you ship out to Fort Lewis, Washington. Gaines will be accompanying you as liaison, and he's your point of contact if you have any questions or concerns. I'm returning to D.C. this evening."

Johnson snaps a salute to the U.S. military's newest enlistees.

"God speed," he says.

After good-byes are exchanged, Gaines leads the quartet over to a converted hangar.

"Male on the floor!" he hollers as enters the building. The entryway is a hall running the length of the hangar. Doors are spaced evenly on either side of the hall. "Mustang Sally, please come meet your fellow squad members!"

OOC: Okay, folks. Make intros. If there are any last questions for Johnson, et cetera, post them and I'll get them answered ASAP. If you'd like to post a scene about your respective character's farewells, please do so. I'd like to move the game to Fort Lewis by Wednesday evening.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 28, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> After good-byes are exchanged, Gaines leads the quartet over to a converted hangar.
> 
> "Male on the floor!" he hollers as enters the building. The entryway is a hall running the length of the hangar. Doors are spaced evenly on either side of the hall. "Mustang Sally, please come meet your fellow squad members!"





*"burrzzzzzzuurrrzzzzzz..." *  Sally still imagining herself on the arm of a strapping young gent with platnum blond hair and ice blue eyes,  *WHILE HANGING FROM A ROCKET SHIP over the Gorge of Annihilation on the blue side of the moon!!*

With a child-like glee the "little girl" starts goofing making her hand into a pretend spaceship,  zipping around her head.
And then she comes to a realitization...

*"... oh man...  I hope they like me..."*

just then...
*"Male on the floor!" *  a familiar voice echoes across the hangar.  *"Mustang Sally, please come meet your fellow squad members!"*

Sally quickly snaps back to Earth, slipping on the military docs that she'd lain about the floor around her.  
_ahh, geeeze I don't even have my aviator costume on let alone military fatigues!_ Sally thought as she quickly cleaned up the mess she'd made.  
Pulling on a white canvas sneaker she grabbed a bobby-pin and prodded it into her hair to be *presentable*.  Sally didn't look bad at all,  she just looked like an 18 year old -  relaxed and maybe ready to go down to the sock-hop.

Turning the corner from her bunk quarters Sally stutter-stepped, hopping on one foot to get the second sneaker on.  From the ground up our "little girl" had no socks on under her sneakers.  Her capris khakis hung down to her calf, and showed a bit of her tummy.  She had a breezey blouse on, sort of a light flowered pattern and a white top under it.  Her hair pinned back and lightened from the sun was normally an auburn brown  -  as were her eyes.
To look at her you'd think she was the daughter of one of the generals hanging around the base...
Cute.
Young.
Spunky.

In fact, you might not even give young Sally a passing glance with the other women in the barracks...  But then that sparkle,  that something extra - that normal people don't have catches your attention...  as her voice cracks...

*"Ummm,  hey sir... uhhh....  I mean...  SIR Yes sir!  Sally Singer reporting for ... ummm.... duty..." *   trailing to a whisper  *"are we in the duty part yet?.?.?..."  *  

Sally stands to attention.  She knows the military.  She knows how to be ready...  but she just wasn't ready.....  Sally didn't plan to meet her teammates tonight...  _"ooops"_  she thought,  looking up at them with her best puppydog eyes.
Slouching from attention, kicking one foot behind the other, ducking her shoulders and looking at her feet as she toyed with her hands in front of her.
Finally looking up with a little hand wave  and  a big smile.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 28, 2004)

*Bulwark*

Bulwark looks relieved as Johnson confirms that his family will be compensated if the big man is killed in the line of duty. He gladly signs the papers, and trails along to meet the team's fourth member. _'Mustang Sally? Huh. Wonder what that's all about. Hey, she's practically a kid! Guess she must be old enough to sign up, I don't think the military would take on underage recruits.'_ 

Bulwark returns Sally's smile with a friendly one of his own, trying to make her feel at ease. (OOC: Check the first page of this thread, my first post, for the full details of Bulwark's appearance) _'She reminds me of Jennifer, even though she looks nothing like her. Same endless energy!'_

"I don't think it's a problem, miss. We're not exactly in the regular military anyways. It's a real pleasure to meet you, Miss Singer. Please forgive the rather eye-catching get-up; I figured I should come here in costume. When I'm wearing this, I call myself Bulwark, but like I told the others, you can just call me Paul. So you're coming with us to defend US interests against the Japs, huh?"

Bulwark extends a hand to shake as he speaks, his friendly and reassuring smile never wavering and his blue eyes twinkling. His voice is low, steady, and eminently sincere, his American accent soothing. Bulwark, standing 6'3" tall, most likely towers over Sally; but even he is dwarved by the immense 8' tall form of Atlas standing beside him. If Sally shakes his hand, she finds that although the man is obviously very muscular, his handshake is surprisingly gentle, and he doesn't seem at all menacing despite his obvious size and strength.

_Wonder what she can do? Guess I'll find out in due time._

"Uh..miss, if you don't mind me asking...what's the story behind being called 'Mustang Sally?' It's a mighty interesting name! I mean, with Atlas here it's mostly self-explanatory, but not so much with yourself."

Bulwark's still smiling, and seems genuinely curious about Sally's moniker.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Uh..miss, if you don't mind me asking...what's the story behind being called 'Mustang Sally?' It's a mighty interesting name! I mean, with Atlas here it's mostly self-explanatory, but not so much with yourself."





_"Paul... that's a nice name, hansome... reminds me of Dad in his old pictures before the war" _   Sally thought as she stretched out her arm at full length to shake his hand.  _"wunder what  'Bull-Art'  means..?"_
Still a little nervous about meeting the folks all unprepared,  Sally doesn't really make eye contact with Paul until the last second of the handshake.  If you can believe it she hasn't even noticed Atlas yet... 
Paul's warm smile gives Sally leave to broaden her grin into the biggest smile you've ever seen.  [OOC: think Julia Roberts but shorter]  As she giggles a touch -  rolls her eyes over once,  puts her hand up to her side pointing at her head....   

*"...Sally..."*
then she twirls her hand once pointing up into the rafters of the Hanger...
*"...Mustang..."*
the engines are gorgious (if you like engines),  sure - they're modified but you can tell...  any American can tell...  The engines laced together with a flight harness are  *Mustangs * pure bred.  

*"They're tank-busters sir... P-51s - Mustangs the Cadillac of the Sky... Angels in my hands........"*

*"...me... ...I like to fly!"*


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas smiles and heads to the other hanger to meet this "Mustard Sally" () 

When he gets to the larger hanger he grows back to his full 12 feet size. He also nods his head to the flying gal and says "*I am also very please to meet you miss? And yep, you can call me Atlas, pretty much tell you everything there is to know about me*"

Atlas will look around and try and take in as much of the equipment as he can, fascinated by all this new fangaled technology!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 29, 2004)

*Bulwark*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *"...Sally..."*
> then she twirls her hand once pointing up into the rafters of the Hanger...
> *"...Mustang..."*
> 
> ...




Bulwark looks up as Sally points, and a low whistle escapes his lips as he sees the engines.

"Well, I don't know much about engines, but those look like beauties. But you mean to tell me you carry those things? How.."

He obviously pulls himself up short, and gives a sheepish grin.

"Sorry. Forgot I was talking to another member of the 'Metahuman Military Detachment'. I mean, I still don't know how much I can lift, just that a brace of trucks doesn't even make me break a sweat. I guess if you say you carry them, that's good enough for me! Me, I've never had much experience of flying. Considering my abilities make me super-heavy, and I hadn't pegged Atlas or miss Lily as the flying type, it's a good thing to have someone who can supply us with a bit of aerial support."

Now that Sally has drawn his attention to the equipment above, Bulwark glances around the hanger, taking it all in. Without trying, he seems to exude an aura of stability and competence, a calming force on the environment.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Atlas will look around and try and take in as much of the equipment as he can, fascinated by all this new fangaled technology!





Being as tall as he is Atlas could probably easily reach up and swat her "Angel-Wings"  off the harness.
_"geeze I hope he don't.......  HOLY MOLY!!" _  she thinks finally taking in the man-mountain that is Atlas.
and as she's thinking it, her mouth says it...
*"HOLY MOLY!!"*
*"Mister yer GI-NORMOUS!!..."*

Even though he'd said so,  just lookin' at Atlas wasn't nearly everything Sally wanted to know about him...  Everyone else in the room just dissapeared (in Sally's eyes)  and she began with childlike glee...

*"Geeze Mr. Atlas,  your momma musta been  HUGE...  How tall are you?  You must weigh as much as a jeep, huh??  When you're big do you eat lots more?  and when you get small does all that food get small too or is your tummy just really big?   Where do you buy boots?  How tall is your girlfriend?  Do you like airplanes??  Can you see really far when you're walkin down the street?   You're as big as three men, are you as strong??   You toenail clippers must be the size of a hacksaw...  Do you let people ride on your shoulders?!!  Have you ever mooshed anyone by walkin on them by accident??   ...  and how come you have a big fluffy beard but no hair on your head?!??....   
HEY....  wait a minute -  he said HIS name was Paul...  are you Babe the Blue Ox??"*
Enquiring minds want to know...  as Sally jumps up to grab his hand...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

Lianne looks at Sally. 

_Great, she looks more like a kid. I hope my first impression is wrong... hardly!_

While Lily is looking at Altlas trying to impress Sally with his strenght, she grab something that is near her mindlessly and start to throw it in the air and catch it back.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2004)

Seventy-two hours passes like the blink of an eye. By 1000 on Thursday, 11 December 1942, the four newest American metahuman recruits are in a military transport plane, having stowed their duffles and other gear. PO3 Gaines is with them. He hands out itineraries after the plane reaches altitude.

"We'll be at Fort Lewis being briefed by 1300," he explains. "We'll get mess at the same time. We're done by 1400. The plane'll be refueled by then. We depart Lewis at 1430, destination Adak Island. That's a longer flight. Probably around 2000, we'll land at the airstrip on Adak. I'm sure the commander there will want to talk with you, so dinner's going to be late."

The flight to Lewis is somewhat dull, but conforms to Gaines's schedule of events. As soon as the plane taxis to a halt, Gaines leads the group to the nearest building. Inside are three long folding tables set up in a U, surrounded by more chairs than are necessary. A portable field kitchen is set up. Steam rises from the mess. Salisbury steak, baked beans, boiled carrots and broccoli, and buttered yeast rolls are tonight's menu.

"Grab a tray and serve yourselves," says a burly man in Army uniform. His ranks denotes him as a major. "I'm Major Hazard. Once you've grabbed your chow, have a seat."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The flight to Lewis is somewhat dull, but conforms to Gaines's schedule of events.




The flight over was REALLY bumpy,  Sally had begun to sweat and nearly had to use the "barf-bags" on re-entry...
She loved flighy but not like that ...  the big airbus was to confined and a touch of claustrophobia mixed with the fact that she just couldn't control the flight made her sick to her stomach...

_uuughhh,  okay gotta think -  my wings are in the cargo hold ...  if the plane started going down, how would I make it to....._
Sally glanced around ever more nervous looking for the exit toward the hold.  She caught the eye of a few of her new  "teammates"  and nervously tried to waive -  to play off her fears...  
_great...!!  they're gonna think I'm a lousy scarey-cat....._
As she turned to grip the arm rests a little tighter for the duration of the flight...




			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> As soon as the plane taxis to a halt, Gaines leads the group to the nearest building. Inside are three long folding tables set up in a U, surrounded by more chairs than are necessary. A portable field kitchen is set up. Steam rises from the mess. Salisbury steak, baked beans, boiled carrots and broccoli, and buttered yeast rolls are tonight's menu.
> 
> "Grab a tray and serve yourselves," says a burly man in Army uniform. His ranks denotes him as a major. "I'm Major Hazard. Once you've grabbed your chow, have a seat."





Sally hoped the others hadn't seen much of her actions on the plane -  she didn't want to let anyone down...  
_I mean they ain't even seen me be able to do anythin' special...  all of them are special on the inside out -  me I'm only special if I can get locked and loaded into my........  Oh MAN!!  gotta make sure they unload my Angel-Wings from the cargo crates.  I hope nothin' got bunged up in flight..._
snapping up a tray without paying much attention, Sally's attention comes back to the present as the wiff of the food hits her nose.
_yuuuummmm,  she thought....._
The perpetual youth allowed her to go from sick and nautious from the plane trip to starved and straight the next.  
*"just like daddy used to make...  errr...  Uncle Sam anyway...*  she giggled sitting down and showelling a mouthful bigger than a girl her size should be able to handle in her mouth.

*"Umnumum...."*  Sally's mouth full of food as she begins to talk  (growing up with 4 men will hanker your habits a bit -  but it was mildly cute)* .... numummn...  ummm  Lily... *  she looks around a sec to confirm the name, she hadn't really talked directly to the other woman yet -  but she thought that's what Paul had called her,  or was it Atlas...  oh man,  she was bad with names...
* .... numummn... wanna maybe...  ummm look at my Cosmopolitan with me a little later...  heheh are you a cosmo girl like me... *  Sally fumbled her thoughts trying to make ideal conversation with her new teammate...  desperately wanting to be liked,  she obviously didn't know much about the most lady-like trends...  Anyone knows that Harper's Bizarre is  "THE"  magazine.
But Sally glanced up,  semi-nervously as she looked to the bigger Atlas and then to Paul to see what they thought of her attempt to reach out...
As she pushed some mashed potatoes in her mouth...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 4, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark!*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The flight to Lewis is somewhat dull, but conforms to Gaines's schedule of events.




Part way through the flight, Bulwark wanders to the back of the plane, out of sight of the others, muttering something about 'changing into a more comfortable outfit.' When he returns, he's wearing a shirt and trousers, both neat but of no real quality; very blue-collar clothing. Now that his face can be seen properly, it can be noted that Paul has short brown hair and that he is handsome in a clean-cut way. His age is easier to judge, too; you'd hazard a guess at early to mid twenties. His easy smile remains. 

"Well, that feels a lot better. That uniform's good for hiding my identity, but I admit I prefer other clothes. 'Sides, I don't reckon I need to be keeping secrets from you people; we're going to be working together for a while. So in the spirit of disclosure, I'm Paul O'Reiley, and I'm fighting this war so that my parents and sister can grow up in a free world without the swastika of those Nazi rats flying overhead."

His brief speech over, Paul sits near his team-mates on the flight, chatting easily and breezily with them. For such a large man, he's very personable.



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "Grab a tray and serve yourselves," says a burly man in Army uniform. His ranks denotes him as a major. "I'm Major Hazard. Once you've grabbed your chow, have a seat."




"Thank you kindly," replies Paul to the Major. Paul takes a large helping of food, sits down, and began eating with the methodical gait of a man who's used to eating for sustenance rather than pleasure; not fast and not slow, but resolutely unhurried. He catches the eye of the young girl cramming potatoe into her mouth and smiles, obviously amused by Sally's attempt to fit the entire potatoe crop of the USA in her mouth in one go. Careful chewing and swallowing, Paul spoke.

"Go easy there. I'm sure it won't be _that_ long until your next meal." Paul breaks off and chuckles slightly, a memory striking him.

 Heh..you remind me more and more of my kid sister. She eats like there's no tomorrow as well, and she's got the energy of a whole batallion! Nothing I say makes _her_ slow down, and I'm thinking my words aren't going to have much effect in this situation, either.." Paul accompanies his words with a wink, obviously meaning them only in jest.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2004)

*Atlas*

During the flight Atlas is a bit uncomfortable as he does not shrink smaller then 8 feet tall. When he notices Bulwark changed into civilian clothing and announce his name he signs and 'changes'. Now barely over 5' tall clean-shaven and rather skinny, 'Atlas' also has a full head of blond hair and blue eyes. He is wearing normal civilian clothing and says… "*Well I guess this is a bit more comfortable… but as soon as we are off this thing, back to my 'real form' right*" 

True to his word, when they arrive at Fort Lewis, he changes instantly back into a 8-foot tall, bald man with a thick white beard and a smile. He also gets a large helping of food at the Café and sits with the others (if there are any chairs that look like they could support his weight)


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2004)

Sally said:
			
		

> .... numummn... wanna maybe... ummm look at my Cosmopolitan with me a little later... heheh are you a cosmo girl like me...




"We can say like it. I have been raised in a circus, so I have visited almost all the big cities of america and even some of Canada. I am used to big cities. And I've lived in Los Angeles since the starts of the wars, as I was playing for the Dodgers."



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> "Heh..you remind me more and more of my kid sister. She eats like there's no tomorrow as well, and she's got the energy of a whole batallion! Nothing I say makes her slow down, and I'm thinking my words aren't going to have much effect in this situation, either.."




"So, you have some family? Can I know a bit more about them, or I should keep my questions for me?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 5, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "So, you have some family? Can I know a bit more about them, or I should keep my questions for me?"




"Well, there's not that much to tell...it's just me, my Mom, Dad, and Jennifer - that's my sister. She's the clever one; I always figured that she got the brains, and I got the brawn." 
Paul smiles as he speaks, obviously proud of his sister's intelligence. "The men in our family have a long history of working in construction, and I'm no different, but Jennifer's something special. We all reckon she could really do great things, if she had the chance. We're hoping we can get her a good education, if we can find the money somewhere, but since..." 
Paul falters and looks down at his plate, his carefree expression shifting into a frown. He stares at his half eaten food for a moment before he speaks again, still not looking at any of the others. 
"Well, that isn't important. Like I said, not much to tell." 
In contrast to his earlier manner, Paul's words this time are terse, and he seems...angry? or is it unhappy? - but not with Lily, rather with..himself? The big man begins to pay determined attention to his food, avoiding eye contact, and a frown creases his brow, his usual smile absent.
_'Dammit, Paul. What's past is past. You've got to stop dwelling on it. Of course, that's easy to say and much harder to do..especially when it was all my fault.'_


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2004)

"I'll understand if you don't want to talk." Lily looks at Paul and smiles to him, seeing he prefers not to relate what happen, she quickly shift the discussion.  "So, Sally, what did you wanted to know. I think you have another question in mind. Am I wrong?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

*Fort Lewis, Washington*

After the assembled recruits, Gaines, and the Major have had time to chat and eat, the Major taps his glass of orange juice with his knife.

"Ladies and gentlemen," he says, "everything I am about to tell is classified top secret. None of it is to be repeated within earshot of anyone not already in this room. Your particular part of the Metahuman Military Detachment is being assigned to Port Cruden on Adak Island. Cruden is a facility presently conducting vital war research of a highly speculative nature with the potential to turn the tide of the war not only in the Pacific but in Europe as well. I'm not able to got into detail about this research because, to be honest, I don't have the need to know much about it. I do know this: the research, dubbed Project Nemo, has something to do with rapid mass transit of troops and equipment. I have been instructed to tell you that Project Nemo's success means the U.S. will have the ability to insert troops and equipment well behind enemy lines with great rapidity and minimal chance for enemy interference.

"As for your part in all this, that is simple. We have reason to believe that the Japs have learned that Cruden is the site of war-related research. How much they know, or even if they actually know anything, isn't entirely clear, but we're not taking any chances given recent events in Siberia. Gaines, please distribute these."

Gaines takes a short stack of manila folders from the Major and hands them to Bulwark, Atlas, Mustang Sally, and Eagle. Inside is a single sheet of paper paperclipped to several grainy black-and-white aerial photographs. The first photograph shows some sort of port. The others show the same port, but after some sort of attack. Buildings are leveled. Docks collapsed. Trucks are overturned. A freighter is mostly submerged.

The Major continues, "Intelligence from the Chinese indicates that the attack on Port Potemkin was conducted by five Jap super-soldiers. These same five have been reported active in other areas of northeastern Asia. We don't know much about them. What we do know is summarized on that page."

The Major pauses a moment to give everyone time to read the brief report:

_Japanese super-soldiers, designated Rising Sun, apparently include the following personnel:

1. Aji-Suki-Taka-Hi-Kone. Known meta-abilities: able to project lightning; capable of flight.

2. Bishamon. Known meta-abilities: hyper-combat skills in Japanese sword-fighting and judo, a form of wrestling.

3. Kintaro. Known meta-abilities: super-human strength and speed.

4. O-Kuni-Nushi. Known meta-abilities: insufficient information.

5. Oni. Known meta-abilities: insufficient information.

All Rising Sun personnel must be considered extremely dangerous. Treat as maximum threat._

"We're putting two and two together here, and coming up with an answer we don't like," the Major says. "These super-Japs are active in the northern Pacific theater. Adak Island is in that theater. We have reason to believe that the Japs have taken an interest in Cruden. This time of year, the north Pacific is too rough to easily transport conventional troops or make long-range bomber runs. If the Japs are planning on hitting Cruden, they've either got to wait for spring, or send in Rising Sun. For this reason, we want our own metahumans on the ground at Cruden ay-sap."

The Major takes a sip from his orange juice.

"Any questions?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

*Port Cruden, Adak Island*

Unknown to the heroes on Fort Washington, the Major's worst fears are being realized.

"Kintaro! Oni! Find the girl!" Aji-Suki-Taka-Hi-Kone growls in Japanese. "Be careful! The Americans may have other metahumans hidden among the staff!"

Kintaro and Oni race from the mess hall as Aji-Suki-Taka-Hi-Kone turns back to the captives. Bishamon, his bloodied katana in hand, stands behind them. O-Kuni-Nushi, eyes glowing in dim interior, stands near Aji-Suki-Taka-Hi-Kone. The captive scientists, tied to chairs, frightened and helpless, shudder from more than just the cold. In the middle of them is an empty chair. Coils of rope hang slack on the chair. Just a moment ago, project historian Elisa Cameron was bound to that chair.

But then she simply vanished, much to the surprise of everyone present.

In English, Aji-Suki-Taka-Hi-Kone says, "Bishamon, before we continue this interrogation, please demonstrate to our captives the seriousness of our questions."

Bishamon makes a slight bow, his brow knitted into a scowl, and then he raises his katana for the strike.

Elsewhere, Kintaro and Oni are outside the mess hall. The blizzard rages around them, driving snow and ice into their faces, whipping Kintaro's long black hair. Kintaro grins, reveling in the raw ferocity of the storm. If Oni feels anything, the monster does not show it. Kintaro, a youthful Japanese lad no older than sixteen, drops into a crouch and runs ape-like toward the barracks, where he judges the missing girl is mostly like to have gone. Oni follows, the monster's slow pace frustrating the quick-limbed Kintaro. The youth hits the doors into the barracks so hard that they twist from their hinges. He immediately drops to the floor, sniffing like a hound. He knows the girl's scent, and he picks it up quickly. As he races down the corridor and up the stairs on her trail, Oni scrambles up the wall and skitters along like a giant bug, its claws clacking against the concrete.

Elisa Cameron sits on the floor of her room, wedged between her bunk and small nightstand. She is terrified and exhausted. Escaping from the chair seemed simple enough, but Elisa had not reckoned with how much of a toll teleporting blindly over such a distance would take on her body. Her legs and arms tremble as she struggles to her feet, brain racing in a near panic. Getting out of the mess hall was one thing. Getting away completely is an entirely different problem. She knows she would die of exposure in the blizzard long before any help could possibly arrive. She also knows there is no way for her to get off the island. Even if she could pilot a plane or navigate a ship, the Japs' initial attack removed those possibilities.

When she hears the soft footfalls of Kintaro and Oni's hard clacks in the corridor outside her room, Elisa knows that her time is running short. Another teleport would surely knock her out, leaving her unconscious, probably in the snow. Maybe, just maybe, she thinks, they'll pass by the room, but this hope dies with a barely suppressed whimper when she hears the dog-like snuffling outside her door.

There is no reason to remain silent any longer. Elisa lets the tears come. By the time Kintaro tears the door open, she is sobbing uncontrollably, begging for her life in utter desperation. She screams when Oni slides into the room, its compound eyes glittering in the dark, its mandibles dripping brackish fluid. The monster isn't moved to even the remotest vestige of pity or mercy as it lashes out at Elisa.

She barely feels the claws that slice thin, crimson lines across her chest, but the venom! Oh, how the venom burns! As if her guts and lungs had been set on fire!

Kintaro dashes forward, saying something in Japanese to Oni. The monster only shrugs. Kintaro catches Elisa as all strength flees her limbs. The youth grins down at her as her arms and legs contract into a sort of fetal position and the fire within her organs continues to rage.

Elisa Cameron hears the snap of her neck the instant before she dies.

Kintaro lifts her body and gently lays it on the bunk, brushing her hair out of her eyes. He turns away, eyes flashing angrily at Oni, but the monster remains unconcerned. The pair then leave the room to search the rest of Port Cruden in order to ensure there are no more unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *Fort Lewis, Washington*
> 
> Gaines takes a short stack of manila folders from the Major and hands them to Bulwark, Atlas, Mustang Sally, and Eagle. Inside is a single sheet of paper paperclipped to several grainy black-and-white aerial photographs. The first photograph shows some sort of port. The others show the same port, but after some sort of attack. Buildings are leveled. Docks collapsed. Trucks are overturned. A freighter is mostly submerged.




Bulwark seems to have recovered from his earlier brooding, and his natural friendly personality has reasserted itself by the time the Major calls the group to order. He lets out a low, quiet whistle as he views the contrasting pictures and half opens his mouth, but silently shuts it again as the Major continues talking.



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The Major continues, "Intelligence from the Chinese indicates that the attack on Port Potemkin was conducted by five Jap super-soldiers. These same five have been reported active in other areas of northeastern Asia. We don't know much about them. What we do know is summarized on that page."
> 
> The Major pauses a moment to give everyone time to read the brief report:
> 
> ...




Paul sits for a moment, pondering. He seems about to speak several times, but each time shuts his mouth again, frowning. Eventually, he speaks up.

"Well, I'm sure if I was a soldier I'd have some. But it all seems kinda straightforward to me. We go to Adak Island, guard the facility, slam the super-Japs if and when they turn up, and then wait for new instructions. Oh, hang on...I think maybe I do have a question. It talks about 'known metahuman abilities'..is there any information on the..I dunno, - the power, or level, or extent, whatever you want to call it - of these guys' abilities? For instance, it says 'super-human strength'..do we know if that's 'as strong as two men', or 'able to lift a tank', or just that he's stronger than normal people? I just guess I'd like to know if we have any better information on what we might be having to deal with."

Paul sits back after he's finished, taking a drink and looking a little self-conscious.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm sure if I was a soldier I'd have some. But it all seems kinda straightforward to me. We go to Adak Island, guard the facility, slam the super-Japs if and when they turn up, and then wait for new instructions. Oh, hang on...I think maybe I do have a question. It talks about 'known metahuman abilities'..is there any information on the..I dunno, - the power, or level, or extent, whatever you want to call it - of these guys' abilities? For instance, it says 'super-human strength'..do we know if that's 'as strong as two men', or 'able to lift a tank', or just that he's stronger than normal people? I just guess I'd like to know if we have any better information on what we might be having to deal with."




The Major nods. "More intelligence would be nice. Unfortunately, there isn't any. At least not to me. Judging by the recon photos of Potemkin, I'd say that the potential for extreme levels of super-human strength is quite possible. Take a close look at the lower left quandrant of the picture three. That's a two-and-a-half ton truck sticking out of the second story of the barracks. It got up there somehow. Possibly it was thrown.

"Which does bring up an issue lurking behind the scenes, so to speak. Rising Sun are soldiers. Particularly brutal in many respects, but that's no surprise coming from the Jap military. If you encounter them, it may very well be kill or be killed.

"Of course, your particular, um, talents, shall we say, give you options that a normal soldier or sailor would never have."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The Major nods. "More intelligence would be nice. Unfortunately, there isn't any. At least not to me. Judging by the recon photos of Potemkin, I'd say that the potential for extreme levels of super-human strength is quite possible. Take a close look at the lower left quandrant of the picture three. That's a two-and-a-half ton truck sticking out of the second story of the barracks. It got up there somehow. Possibly it was thrown.
> 
> "Which does bring up an issue lurking behind the scenes, so to speak. Rising Sun are soldiers. Particularly brutal in many respects, but that's no surprise coming from the Jap military. If you encounter them, it may very well be kill or be killed.
> 
> "Of course, your particular, um, talents, shall we say, give you options that a normal soldier or sailor would never have."





Paul looks again at the indicated photograph, examining the truck, but he's distracted by the Major's next words. Another frown crosses his face for a moment, and he speaks seriously.

"I was afraid you might say something like that, Major. I..honestly, I don't know if I can kill anyone. I've always avoided it; I mean, even if they're the enemy, they're still human. I've always felt that using my powers to kill'd lower me to the level of thugs with guns and their ilk, killing people because they can. I...I came far too close to that once already."

A flash of unhappiness moves across Paul's face at his final words, but is swiftly gone.  

Then again, I've never fought anyone with powers before. I might not have a choice...but when it comes down to it, I just don't know if I can willingly take a life; and I'm going to do my best to make sure I don't have to."

It seems obvious that Paul has given this some thought. His chair creaks for a moment, as the heaviness of his mood triggers a slight activation of his powers, but he quickly gets it under control. Paul looks hard at the photograph, his eyes locked on the truck. _'Could I really do it? Even for my country, could I kill a man? And would I have this hesitation if I was powerless? It's easy to take people alive when they can't hurt you...but what about when it's life or death? Have I ever really experienced that kind of situation?'_


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> "I was afraid you might say something like that, Major. I..honestly, I don't know if I can kill anyone. I've always avoided it; I mean, even if they're the enemy, they're still human. I've always felt that using my powers to kill'd lower me to the level of thugs with guns and their ilk, killing people because they can. I...I came far too close to that once already."




The Major nods again, a sad look in his eyes.

"I understand you fully, soldier," he says. "I was only 16 years old  - I'd lied about my age, and since I looked older I got away with it - with the 77th when we went into the Argonne. The faces of the man I killed, of my friends who were killed, they still haunt me. Anyone who says it's easy being a soldier is full of crap." He pauses, swallows. "It's like York said, 'I didn't want to kill any more than I had to. But it was they or I. And I was giving them the best I had.'

"That's all our country asks from us. That we give the best we have."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

> Gaines takes a short stack of manila folders from the Major and hands them to Bulwark, Atlas, Mustang Sally, and Eagle.




Lily stare a moment at the name written on his folder.

_Eagle. So long time I havn't seen that name. Only James was using it. He told me I had an eagle eye, and it stick to me. Wait a second, does it mean they have been spying my private live too?_



			
				Major said:
			
		

> "Any questions?"




"Yes..." she hesitates a moment.

It will be better not to know after all.

"You want the four of us meet five full trained soldier, and you think we have a chance? Why you don't get another team, so we have the advantage of the number, if we can't have the combat experience."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The Major nods again, a sad look in his eyes.
> 
> "I understand you fully, soldier," he says. "I was only 16 years old  - I'd lied about my age, and since I looked older I got away with it - with the 77th when we went into the Argonne. The faces of the man I killed, of my friends who were killed, they still haunt me. Anyone who says it's easy being a soldier is full of crap." He pauses, swallows. "It's like York said, 'I didn't want to kill any more than I had to. But it was they or I. And I was giving them the best I had.'
> 
> "That's all our country asks from us. That we give the best we have."




Paul's eyes widen as the Major speaks. _'He was in the 77th? Good God..'_ Paul sits there for a moment, digesting the Major's words. When he speaks again, the steely determination has returned to his voice.

"Well, Sir, I don't like killing and I'll avoid it if I can. But if it's a choice between me taking a life and me putting this country's wellbeing in jeopardy by refusing to kill, that's no decision at all." 

As Lily speaks, Paul seems about to say something, but glances at the Major and remains silent. _'He's the guy in charge; wouldn't want to step on his toes by offering my opinion...'_


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

Eagle said:
			
		

> "You want the four of us meet five full trained soldier, and you think we have a chance? Why you don't get another team, so we have the advantage of the number, if we can't have the combat experience."




Major Hazard looks deadly serious.

"We don't have another team in this part of the country, and we don't have a team with any significant combat experience. This program is too new. Probably moving too fast, to be honest. But what we do have is the element of surprise. The Rising Sun _might_ now about Nemo, but they don't know about you.

"Also, you're not going in alone. Gaines has seen action in the Pacific. There is also a platoon of Marines from the 1st Division at Cruden. Those boys are tough all around.

"You're in a tough spot, no doubt. I've seen hopeless, and this situation is not hopeless."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas is excited about all of this, thinking _finally I get to serve this great country... I can't wait_

Listening to Paul he also starts thinking about who is going to be in charge of this team and he is quit happy about it

When Lily voices her concerns and the major replies Atlas is nodding his head the whole time. He finally speaks ups saying "*When do we go Major? I sure do want to get out there and start our mission*"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*

Paul speaks again as Atlas finishes talking.

"If I remember correctly, we're leaving here at 1430; that's in less than two hours time. It doesn't sound like we have any reason to delay; we've not got much information on these super-Japs, and the fastest way to get more information is to encounter them. it looks like the best thing for us to do is get out to the facility as soon as possible. For all we know, the Japs could be planning their attack even now. We've got to get out there and be ready for anything; _and_ try and keep our presence a secret as long as we can. Outnumbered as we are, surprise is one of our greatest advantages."

Paul stops talking and rubs the back of his neck in an embarrassed fashion.

"Of course, I'm not a military man, so I could be misunderstanding the situation.."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2004)

"Fine for me not to delay the departure, but before, I want to know. Do you have any hand projectile I could carry. Throwing knives, darts, shuriken or even baseball. And I would take the usual stuff too, like a camo suit, guns, flak jacket and other things you can procure us."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 10, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY  finally speaks up...*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "So, Sally, what did you wanted to know. I think you have another question in mind. Am I wrong?"




Sensing a little weird attitude (maybe hostility?) -  Sally knew it was time to clam up and listen for a bit.......
Sally had lots of questions in mind...  it's just that ten minutes ago they were all mostly wondering about if the new team she'd met so shortly ago would like her...
They'd all gotten a chance to get at least a touch familiar with one another...  For whatever reason Sally hadn't been invited to their first meeting.  Sally read too much into this, as she normally would do...  In all likelyhood it was probably due to a late arrival or something.  
Her self consciousness could get the better of her if she didn't watch...

Either way she didn't want Lily to think that she was trying to take any spotlight away from her...  but then again Sally knew what it meant to not stand up to a bully.  

_hush yer mouth girl,_  Sally thought of herself...   _you outa know better than to push on someone like that,  take it slow...  take it slow..._




			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Of course, I'm not a military man, so I could be misunderstanding the situation.."




_Oh man,  "Bull's Art"  isn't even in the military?!?_  she thought,  not being able to believe that someone like him wouldn't have already been trained to do this kinda thing...  Sally knew that she had very little training -  that wasn't why she was here.  It was her flying ability that she shown best at...  Nobody but nobody could hand her  "Angel-Wings"  like Sally.  
The problem was -  if Paul didn't know what he was really getting into,  how on Earth would Sally fair??




			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "Your particular part of the Metahuman Military Detachment is being assigned to Port Cruden on Adak Island.
> ....
> I do know this: the research, dubbed Project Nemo, has something to do with rapid mass transit of troops and equipment."
> 
> ...





_
Our "paticular part"??  
Mass Transport??
Super Soldiers??!!_
Sally's tummy was getting a bit queezy...  She wondered about the pictures,  quickly thinking that she might mention.....

*"Uummm, Sir...?  I... I bet I could sweep in closer for better pictures if... uhhhh... if maybe... sometime... ummm... nexxxttt-ttime...?...*   Sally realized that she'd already spoken up before knowing what exactly she hoped to get across.
She was SO eager to help...  and she understood so very little about how she could help......  She'd tested the  "Angel-Wing"  and she knew she could make some top notch close range manuvers,  she even diced up a few watermelons  training  to control the blades...  as  "Mustang Sally"  she had some pretty good control...  but being in something real?!!  that was different...

Pushing back into her chair to avoid much more attention than she had already brought to herself she ..........  and then her mouth took over again...

*"This guy...  this  'JAP'"* Sally spoke up with some authority this time...  Calling him a "Jap",  she'd never even said something derogitory like that before...  but ...  She KNEW this!  and if she KNEW it - her normal shyness would disappear, without a thought.  *"Aji-Suu.....ki(?)"*  Sally said with a touch of trepidation before rolling back into a confidence  *"He can fly?  I've never seen anyone up there not in a cockpit!  He's MINE  Sir...  He won't know what hit'em.*
Realizing that she may have sounded...... mean....  Sally stepped back a little...
*"it's just...  the sky... it's  MINE!!*




			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "... Oh, hang on...I think maybe I do have a question. It talks about 'known metahuman abilities'..is there any information on the..I dunno, - the power, or level, or extent, whatever you want to call it - of these guys' abilities? ..."
> 
> Paul sits back after he's finished, taking a drink and looking a little self-conscious.





*"ME TOO!!,  I wanna know ummm 'power level', errr 'extents'...  What would you consider us - Sir?  What level,  I mean Sir..?"*   Sally clearly was beginning to feel a bit more comfortable...  As she finished speaking she glanced about at everyone  for  "approval"  of sorts.  Taking a paticularly longer time with Paul...  Hoping he'd notice her,  she liked him...  he was nice to her.   (if he looks Sally gives him a cute deep dimple smile,  tilting her head to say thanks)




			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "...  I..honestly, I don't know if I can kill anyone. I've always avoided it; I mean, even if they're the enemy, they're still human. I've always felt that using my powers to kill'd lower me to the level of thugs with guns and their ilk, killing people because they can. I...I came far too close to that once already."
> 
> It seems obvious that Paul has given this some thought.





*"guuulp..."*  Sally hadn't ...  given killing anyone a though...  until now..........  




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "You want the four of us meet five full trained soldier, and you think we have a chance? Why you don't get another team, so we have the advantage of the number, if we can't have the combat experience."




at first you would think that it wasn't Sally speaking...  the thought was much deeper,  thought out than an 18 year old might have...  and then as if to comfort her new friends Sally speaks up  at  first still looking at her shoes,  slowly gaining more courage,  slowly looking into each of her new team's eyes......

*"yes.....  we few four....  it's true Bulls-Art...  Atlas...  Lily....  we aren't trained,  we are only four...  hehe..  Less to some if you count me and Lily as  'GIRLS'...  or maybe we make up for it with the big guy up there*  As she glances up at her teammate Atlas.  *"It's true we go into the forest alone in body...  but don't forget -  in SPIRIT we have an uncle... Uncle SAM!!  and he has a few friends of his own that will be coming with us...  
My daddy used to say that everytime he buckled on his gun that  he  had friends to back him up......  He had...  George Washington,  John Adams,  Ben Franklin,  Paul Revere,  Abraham Lincoln,  General Patton,  Charlie Chaplin,  Babe Ruth,  Flash Gordon,  Mickey Mouse,  and even Betty Boop  ridin'  on his side...  And he had me and my brothers,  and mom...
He never went in alone.*
Sally tried to hold back the little tear, thinking about her lost family,  as she mustered every bit of sincerity she could into her  SUPRISING  speach...
*"And...  by golly...  I ain't goin' in alone either fellas!!  Belief is stronger than knowledge.  So cheer up Pauly!  I'll watch out for ya...  LOL...* 
As Sally rounded off her speech into a touch of the levity that she tried to make everyone comfy with...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 10, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark.*



			
				Mustang Sally said:
			
		

> As she finished speaking she glanced about at everyone  for  "approval"  of sorts.  Taking a paticularly longer time with Paul...  Hoping he'd notice her,  she liked him...  he was nice to her.   (if he looks Sally gives him a cute deep dimple smile,  tilting her head to say thanks)
> 
> at first you would think that it wasn't Sally speaking...  the thought was much deeper,  thought out than an 18 year old might have...  and then as if to comfort her new friends Sally speaks up  at  first still looking at her shoes,  slowly gaining more courage,  slowly looking into each of her new team's eyes......
> 
> ...




Paul hid a quick smile as Sally laid her claim to the skies. _'Well, nobody's going to be questioning her pluck..'_ He gave Sally a warm and reassuring smile in return to her looking around. _It's hard to be sure of yourself with people you just met..people you're going to have to trust with your life in the not too distant future. I think we all need all the reassurance we can get.'_

As Sally mispronounced his name, Paul 'coughed', hiding his laugh with a quickly upraised hand. _'Bulls-Art! Hahahahaha! I kind of like it!'_ However, he had control of himself again by the time Sally finished. Paul spoke up again.

"It's just like Sally said. Sure, it looks like they have the advantage if you just look at the numbers; but doing that, you're ignoring the American spirit. We're doing this for the good of our country; maybe, if Nemo's that important to this war, for the good of the world. I don't care if they've got five or fifty super-Japs out there, trying to defeat us; I refuse to be beaten. Dammit, I'm an American, born and bred, and I've never met an real American who was a quitter. We can win, and I say we will. Because it's for our country. And I'm not going to let my country down."

Paul is standing by the end of his impromptu speech, resting his hands on the table.He speaks with a passionate fevour that brings a powerful determination to his face, and the others in the room can see why this apparently easy-going man would put on a costume and go fight for his principles. It's Bulwark speaking, not Paul. The others realise that earlier, they met Paul in the Bulwark costume, not Bulwark; and now, they're seeing  the part of Paul that refuses to quit, and always wants to make a difference: the part of Paul which is Bulwark. When he finishes, he bows his head for a moment, and then looks up again, still standing.

"Sally; you're going to need to make that flying Jap your top priority. Unless anyone's been hiding their light under a bushel, none of the rest of us can fly. That means you're the only one who can fight him off the ground. Can you do that? It doesn't mean you have to do it alone; I can throw some damn heavy things, and it sounds like Lily's a crack shot throwing things, too. Plus, if we can force him to the ground, we can all have a crack at him. But you'll probably have to engage him first. Can you handle that?"

Paul holds Sally's gaze, his eyes determined, yet compassionate. After a few moments, whether or not she's answered, he breaks eye contact.

"Alright. The rest of us..I don't offhand see how one of us would be better against any of the other enemies than anyone else, except that I'd say it'd probably be best if Atlas or I took on the super-strong character. What do you'll think?"

Paul sits down again, but he seems a lot less embarrassed by his outburst this time; like he doesn't have the time to wonder about his own capabilities with other things to do.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2004)

*Lianne Jefferson, aka Lily, aka Eagle*

With her sweet tone, she reply to Paul "Don't misunderstand me, lover. I am not a quitter, but I am not a Kamikaze... that's the word for the Japs who crash in Pearl Harbor? ... I just want to know in what I jump into. It is call good sense, that's all."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 10, 2004)

*Sally Singer  aka.  Mustang Sally*



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Sally; you're going to need to make that flying Jap your top priority. Unless anyone's been hiding their light under a bushel, none of the rest of us can fly. That means you're the only one who can fight him off the ground. Can you do that? It doesn't mean you have to do it alone; I can throw some damn heavy things, and it sounds like Lily's a crack shot throwing things, too. Plus, if we can force him to the ground, we can all have a crack at him. But you'll probably have to engage him first. Can you handle that?"
> 
> Paul holds Sally's gaze, his eyes determined, yet compassionate. After a few moments, whether or not she's answered, he breaks eye contact.




Sally's big auburn eyes held with Paul for a few seconds until he looked away...  He reminded her  SO  much of her dad and brothers.  Strong,  companssionate,  handsome.
She felt a big more comforted by his "acceptance",  she knew she'd made a friend this day...  As she nodded in confirmation.
As the resident "eye in the sky"  she'd have a big responsibility  and  she was planning on shirking it!





			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Alright. The rest of us..I don't offhand see how one of us would be better against any of the other enemies than anyone else, except that I'd say it'd probably be best if Atlas or I took on the super-strong character. What do you'll think?"
> 
> Paul sits down again,





excited again Sally speaks up....
*"Well 'Bulls-art'  that's not all I can do...  me and my Angel-Wings*  as she looks to the crate holding her modified P-51 engines...  
*"I've worked into .50 machnine guns pods into the nose canon of each hand of my Angel-Wing.....  I anticipated only using them for circus flying in the states -  so they only fire rocksalt rounds......  they'll pack a whallop  but won't kill.  I can load them out with live rounds but it takes a little time and brackets the load so heavy that I can only carry a few bursts and not stay up for very long at all...
I can also cause some havok with the wind -  like big ol' blower fans.
And...  I ain't never tried it on nothin' more than watermellons but the prop...  it functions like big whirly blades  ... for uuhhh...  CLOSE  encounters.*

Sally says,  the others could probably way outshine her silly little contraption...  She wondered what they could fully do...




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> With her sweet tone, she reply to Paul "Don't misunderstand me, lover. I am not a quitter, but I am not a Kamikaze... that's the word for the Japs who crash in Pearl Harbor? ... I just want to know in what I jump into. It is call good sense, that's all."




Sally's eyes hit the floor again as she thought...
_oh man...  I didn'  know that Paul and Lily was seeing each other.  I gotta be more respectful of that.  Gotta remember, shouldn't  "flirt"  with someone elses man...  man, that's probably why Lily doesn't like me...  maybe I should apologize and wish them well._
Sally hoped she wasn't too forward,  speaking up and making eye contact with Paul...  She knew better -  it just must have been the  high  energy of the war speaking for her...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 10, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*



			
				Mustang Sally said:
			
		

> excited again Sally speaks up....
> *"Well 'Bulls-art'  that's not all I can do...  me and my Angel-Wings*  as she looks to the crate holding her modified P-51 engines...
> *"I've worked into .50 machnine guns pods into the nose canon of each hand of my Angel-Wing.....  I anticipated only using them for circus flying in the states -  so they only fire rocksalt rounds......  they'll pack a whallop  but won't kill.  I can load them out with live rounds but it takes a little time and brackets the load so heavy that I can only carry a few bursts and not stay up for very long at all...
> I can also cause some havok with the wind -  like big ol' blower fans.
> And...  I ain't never tried it on nothin' more than watermellons but the prop...  it functions like big whirly blades  ... for uuhhh...  CLOSE  encounters.*




Paul gave another of his low whistles of admiration as Sally elaborated upon her harness's capabilities.

"Sounds like you've got quite the bag of tricks there. With that many abilities to choose from, you should always have an option open, and that's a useful thing. I know you'll do the best for your country, just like the rest of us. Don't forget, you won't be out there alone; we'll all be watching each other's backs."



			
				Lily said:
			
		

> "Don't misunderstand me, lover. I am not a quitter, but I am not a Kamikaze... that's the word for the Japs who crash in Pearl Harbor? ... I just want to know in what I jump into. It is call good sense, that's all."




Paul splutters for a moment at Lily's mode of address, but quickly recovers himself. _'She's mighty familiar, considering we only met a few hours ago!'_

"I never said you were a quitter, Lily. I don't believe anyone here is. But as for what we're getting into...I think the Major's given us all the information he has. We'll just have to take our chances."

Paul seems about to stop talking, but then speaks again.

"And...you know my name's Paul. I'd appreciate it if you used it, rather than...anything else. Especially considering we only just met. Although...I'd just like to ask; do you make a pastime of putting me off balance?"

Paul sounds a little exasperated by the end, but there's an undercurrent of humour that suggests he sees the funny side of getting flustered by a simple comment. He cocks a quizzical eyebrow at Lily, exasperation and amusement warring on his face.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2004)

*Atlas*

While the rest debate and talk, Atlas grows to his full 12-foot height and paces back and forth, ready to go right now. He does not say much, but tries to listen to the others, especially Paul, for advises on who should be his target.

It is fairly obvious to all that he is very excited by the idea of fighting…

"*Ah is it time to go yet? Can I help pack our plane or something? I can lift a lot of weight if I have to. I wonder if they got a winter coat big enough for me?*"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2004)

Paul said:
			
		

> "And...you know my name's Paul. I'd appreciate it if you used it, rather than...anything else. Especially considering we only just met. Although...I'd just like to ask; do you make a pastime of putting me off balance?"




Lianne smiles at Paul reaction.

_One word and he is off balance... interesting._


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*SALLY SINGER  makes some trouble for herself!*



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Paul gave another of his low whistles of admiration as Sally elaborated upon her harness's capabilities.
> 
> "Sounds like you've got quite the bag of tricks there. With that many abilities to choose from, you should always have an option open, and that's a useful thing. I know you'll do the best for your country, just like the rest of us. Don't forget, you won't be out there alone; we'll all be watching each other's backs."





Sally looks at Paul -  taking his words for what they are...  perhaps a little too literally.
*"Bag of Tricks  Sir...?  uhh.. I don't have any bag.  It's my P-51's they carry almost all the weight of usefullness themselves.  Well...  except for this here special harness...*
As Sally opens the specially zipped liner of her brushed leather flight-bomber jacket she's had on since landing, shortly after checking her Angel-Wing equipment.
*"...see ...  it's my flight harness,  it helps me to lift up the Angel-Wings.  Sorta like a bug's exo-skeleton.  It makes me real strong.  ...Not truck-throwing  'strong'  but pretty darn strong for a girl.*
looking down at her shoes again,  and then up glancing at the team -  then finally at Paul,  Sally gives him a friendly wink.  He really did remind her of her dad...  Always looking to make her feel a little more comfortable, when he could tell she was nervous.
That was nice of him,  and she wouldn't forget...


MEANWHILE...


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Atlas grows to his full 12-foot height and paces back and forth,
> "*Ah is it time to go yet? Can I help pack our plane or something? I can lift a lot of weight if I have to. I wonder if they got a winter coat big enough for me?*"




Sally liked the idea of having the two men on her team...  Paul was really nice  and  something about Atlas just made her feel ...  safe.  She could tell the big guy was getting ants-in-his-pants ...  all jacked up and ready to go.
Sally was too...  
She was ready to do some rolls and neg-g dives,  she couldn't wait to get up there...  so that she could really show the team what she could do.  It was really obvious with Paul and Atlas.  Even Lily had shown her tenacity and strength just talking to the guys.  
But Sally -  she'd done nothing more than boast.  But Atlas was right,  if it would help the team get into action quicker -  she was ready to give some action...
Sally chuckled to herself,  as she stepped to the buggy sized crate that held her Angel-Wings on the rack inside.  Getting a good hand-hold of the crate that was probably just under a TON in weight Sally  lifted  it  fully ABOVE HER HEAD!!
Knees shaking from the (now off balance)  weight,  her attempt to impress everyone with her suprizing strength had turned ....  not so good...

*"See fellas,  my flight-jacket makes me  SUPER  strong!!  I got my equipment ready to go, all riiiight... riiiiiight...  uuuuhhhh.....  whoahhhh... whoahhhhhh... WHOAHHHH!!!
.....  L-I-T-T-L-E  -  HELP - PLEASE...!*   Mustang Sally sputtered out as the weight accidentally shifted  from  lifting the weight (on the max of her capacity)  to a position directly  above her head!!

Sally's  Strength Harness within her flight-jacket  didn't enhance her  LEG STRENGTH!!!   _ OOPS!!! _  she thought as her knees shook and began to buckle!!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 12, 2004)

*Paul O'Reiley, aka Bulwark*

Since it seemed like the briefing was pretty much over, Paul followed the others back to the plane, now wanting nothing more than to get airbourne and on their way. Although he was trying not to show it, Paul was almost as impatient as Atlas, wanting to start the mission as soon as possible.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Sally chuckled to herself,  as she stepped to the buggy sized crate that held her Angel-Wings on the rack inside.  Getting a good hand-hold of the crate that was probably just under a TON in weight Sally  lifted  it  fully ABOVE HER HEAD!!
> Knees shaking from the (now off balance)  weight,  her attempt to impress everyone with her suprizing strength had turned ....  not so good...
> 
> *"See fellas,  my flight-jacket makes me  SUPER  strong!!  I got my equipment ready to go, all riiiight... riiiiiight...  uuuuhhhh.....  whoahhhh... whoahhhhhh... WHOAHHHH!!!
> ...




Paul smiled at Sally's display of strength, but quickly moved to help as she began staggering. Paul's density suddenly increased several times over - although not to anywhere near his maximum level - and with seemingly no effort he gently lifted the bag away from Sally one-handed, taking care not to jostle it too much. _'Don't know how fragile these things are...probably shouldn't toss 'em around like a sack of potatoes.'_

"You're right, that harness is pretty impressive. Where do you want me to put this?"

As Paul moves to put the bag where Sally directs him to, he also speak quietly to the girl.

"You're probably pretty nervous at the moment, right? Maybe feeling a little like the odd one out? Well, don't worry about it. We're all nervous about going and fighting super-Japs; you'd have to be mad not to be. And as for being the odd one out...we're a team now. As far as I'm concerned, we're all equals here, and we've all got something to offer; if we didn't, we wouldn't be here. Maybe you're thinking that what you can do isn't as impressive, or isn't as useful, as what Atlas or Lily or I can do. But you'd be wrong. Everyone's got their own talents. I know I'd give a lot to be able to fly."

Paul looks down at Sally, still nonchalently carrying the heavy bag as if it weighed nothing more than a newspaper, and smiled.

"OK?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Paul looks down at Sally, still nonchalently carrying the heavy bag as if it weighed nothing more than a newspaper, and smiled.
> 
> "OK?"





Sally,  a little embarrassed smiles and nods...
*" ... 'kay..."*quietly so that the others can't hear.....
*"Paul, sir...  do you know where the powder room is?  I gotta go...  pee....  Before we go..." *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 24, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry for the dreadful delay. I was without internet access for the week._

*Over the Pacific*

Bulwark, Eagle, Atlas, and Mustang Sally, having been briefed at Fort Lewis, are en route to Adak Island. The military cargo plane jumps and shimmies in the rough, sub-Arctic air above the Pacific, its engines roaring like the buzz of a monstrous bee. Gaines shuffles from the cockpit back to his seat near the heroes.

"The pilot says we're about an hour away from Adak," Gaines reports. "We have some cause for concern. Adak isn't responding to radio. They also missed their last routine check in with Juneau. According to the weather service, there is a storm enveloping the island, so that might have downed Adak's radio."

Time passes, and the sky outside darkens from twilight purple to starry black. Of course, this far north this time of the year, the days are never long. Thick clouds roll by below in the moonlight. Flashes of lightning trace white hot, jagged lines. The co-pilot, one Captain Dillon, makes an appearance.

"We're above Adak," he says, "and there's still no radio contact. This storm is a real bear. If we drop below it, we'll be trying to land in near zero visibility in high winds. We have enough reserve fuel to make it back to Egret Station on the next nearest island. We could try for Adak after refueling and the storm's lifted. Or we could attempt the landing now. Your call."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 24, 2004)

*Elsewhere...?*

_Elisa Cameron hears the snap of her neck the instant before she dies._

But then she's awake again, which can't be right if she's dead. Her neck is indeed sore, as if she'd wrenched the muscles doing something too strenuous, but her vertebrae certainly aren't broken. She feels the chill of smooth stone against her bare legs and sits up with a start.

Elisa is in a large chamber, at least twenty feet to a side with a high, vaulted ceiling covered with bas-relief carvings of strange serpents and grim tigers. Colorful paper lanterns like those she's seen hanging in Chinese restaraunts are suspended from the ceiling by thick cords. They illuminate the room. She sits on a thick slab of dark green stone resting on the floor. The walls, floor, and ceiling are made of the same rock. Someone has changed her clothes. Gone are her heavy winter clothes. In their place, she wears a skimpy, revealing white outfit, a sort of cross between a cocktail dress and a nightgown. A large, white cape hangs from a peg on the wall near the arched opening leading out of the room into a hall.

Silently, head bowed, a shrunken, hunch-back in a dour, black robe seems to glide into the room. His hands are concealed in the voluminous sleeves of his robe. His bald pate shines in the lantern light. He doesn't lift his wizened face to Elisa, but keeps his eyes trained at foot-level.

"Ah, you are awake. I am Gujin. The Master has instructed me to attend to your needs."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

She slowly sits up, resting her back against the wall behind her. The coolness of the dark green stone has something... comforting. At least, it's the most enjoyable feeling for the moment. Her neck on the other hand. All the time, she runs her fingers along her neck, but regardless of how much she tries to find something, there seems to be nothing wrong.

_What the hell happened..._

 She tries to remember what happened and how she ended up here, but her thoughts just wander off into random directions and vague, confusing pictures come to mind, which she cannot make any sense out of. She shakes her head to make them go away.

 Then there is this figure. It had been there for a few moments already, had asked her something. Or did he even ask? No, wait, he said, he's here to attend to her needs. Her needs. There is only one thing, she would need right now. *Answers.*

*“Where am I?”* she asks slowly, looking at the man, but unable to meet his eyes.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2004)

Elisa said:
			
		

> *“Where am I?”* she asks slowly, looking at the man, but unable to meet his eyes.




Gujin bows as he answers.

"You are in the Shadow Hell, in the Jade Palace of the master, Lord Nemo." Gujin pauses, as if he just heard something. "The master bids me tell you that dinner is to be served at the sounding of the evening gong. Also, an acquaintance of yours, Enrico Fermi, is here, and he will be joining the master and you for dinner."

That name is almost as strange as the situation, and it brings a sudden flood of memories. Enrico Fermi is the lead scientist on Project Nemo at Adak Island, although Elisa cannot remember what Project Nemo is or why she knows about Fermi and Adak Island. She also remembers a darkened room, with other men tied to chairs. A harsh Japanese man in a white robe is yelling, demanding to know where Fermi is.

Then, the memories, such as they are, vanish, leaving a disconcerting hollowness that the cool green stone cannot quite comfort.

"If there is nothing else," Gujin says, "I must attend to other duties. I shall return with the evening gong to escort you to the dining hall."

The hunchback bows again and pauses, making ready to shuffle away if Elisa doesn't object.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

She blinks at the hunchback. What he said doesn't make much sense to her at this moment. She'll have to leave it at that for now. Maybe, hopefully, things would clear up themselves later.

*“Could you get me a glass of water? Thank you.”*

 Every now and then, her fingers are still running along her neck, trying to find something. Something is wrong there, something is wrong _here_. But she cannot feel it.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 25, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*



			
				Captain Dillon said:
			
		

> "We're above Adak," he says, "and there's still no radio contact. This storm is a real bear. If we drop below it, we'll be trying to land in near zero visibility in high winds. We have enough reserve fuel to make it back to Egret Station on the next nearest island. We could try for Adak after refueling and the storm's lifted. Or we could attempt the landing now. Your call."




Bulwark, back in his costume, frowns at the news. "It's possible that the lack of radio contact could signal something more ominous, though. Or that the storm could have damaged more than their radio. I think we should try and get to Adak as soon as possible, just in case of accident or...attack. But, then again, I don't know anything about flying a plane. Do you think we can make a landing in this storm? How dangerous would it be for the plane?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *“Could you get me a glass of water? Thank you.”*




Gujin bows yet again.

"At once."

He seems to glide from the room, and returns a couple of minute later with a golden goblet filled to the brim with clear water. He extends a hand with long, almost dainty fingers holding the vessel. As Gujin offers Elisa the drink, he raises his squinty, watery eyes for the first time.

_OOC:_ Hint, hint - The goblet is not jade.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2004)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> Bulwark, back in his costume, frowns at the news. "It's possible that the lack of radio contact could signal something more ominous, though. Or that the storm could have damaged more than their radio. I think we should try and get to Adak as soon as possible, just in case of accident or...attack. But, then again, I don't know anything about flying a plane. Do you think we can make a landing in this storm? How dangerous would it be for the plane?"




The co-pilot nods. "We can put her down in this weather. It won't be pretty. She may not get back up again any time soon after, but we can do it. Give us the word, and we're there."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 25, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured*



			
				Captain Dillon said:
			
		

> The co-pilot nods. "We can put her down in this weather. It won't be pretty. She may not get back up again any time soon after, but we can do it. Give us the word, and we're there."




Bulwark looks around at the others before turning back to the copilot. He pauses for a moment. _'Am I really sure I want to do this? The others might not appreciate me taking charge...and I'm hardly experienced. But still...guess I'll see how it goes.'_ Bulwark clenches his jaw, and nods to the copilot. "Alright, let's do it. There's too much riding on this to put it off for even the length of a storm." Bulwark cracks his knuckles, glancing out of the corner of his eye at the others, watching how they react to his unspoken assumption of leadership.

(OOC: Just in case it matters, Bulwark won't activate his abilities while on the plane under any circumstances, due to the weight he'll add to it's load. Also, can he have grabbed a winter army coat from either the stopover or the plane? It's gonna be _cold_ out there!)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas grins and remains at around 8ft tall. As soon as the plane lands he will try and be the first off and grow to his full 12ft in height


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

She extents her hand to get the goblet, but her fingers pass right through the golden vessel, she cannot touch it. She tries it once more, but the same happens and again, she is unable to grasp it.

 Frustrated, she yells at the hunchback: *“What kind of trick is this!? Who are you and why are you making fun of me?”*

 Now she stands up and moves off the stone slab, she was resting on, looking Gujin angrily into the eyes.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY  (aka - Sally Singer)*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The co-pilot nods. "We can put her down in this weather. It won't be pretty. She may not get back up again any time soon after, but we can do it. Give us the word, and we're there."





Sally listens over the roar of the engines...  _...this is it... _  she thought, _...this is the real thing,  ... _   Sally's brothers and dad had all done it...  and that's why she's alone now.  They're dead or worse - missing maybe even in enemy hands.  She could barely bare the thoughts.  And for a second she tried to shut it out -  like she'd done for the past year everytime those type thoughts creeped into her mind.  
But then the plane rocked and brought her back to  "THE NOW"  before she tumbled off into disbelief...  and as Sally's eyes welled with tears,  MUSTANG SALLY  took over and started looking about the cabin -  at the plane,  at her new teammates,  at the roar of the engines happening outside.  And then over to her Angel-Wings.
The muffed mix of sounds filtered through again...  _Yes... YES -  down... _ she thought, _...we gotta get down there, stop this madness.. _  and as she thought -  her voice followed up...  silently, almost to herself at first.  
*"We gotta get down there..." *
then louder,
*"We gotta get down there......." *
then louder, this time over the engine and outside noise,
*"We gotta get down there!!" *
as MUSTANG SALLY  begins to assess the situation,  this time more as the soldier that her family had passed down in her.  She pulled a small object from her Flight-Jacket,  the lucky rabbits foot that Russel had given her before going off to the war...  she hooked it to a small chain on her wrist then began rubbing it with her thumb in her hand as she  thought  and looking again to the make/model of the delivery plane they road in...

*"Paul - no...  uhmm,  NEGATORY-BullsArt...  we can't let Captain Dillon take this bird down in the muck of it!" *  Sally said with a respectful authority...  looking up to Paul then the others  *"the FUEL,  there ain't enough..." *  Sally knew that Captain Dillon was a brave man -  but she knew that he was probably overestimating the reserves.  There might be enough to get back up off the ground,  maybe to make it out on a hop -  but not enough if any additional problems hit the fan.  Mustang Sally glances to the Captain...
*"Sorry Sir,  all due respect -  but you know that's got some truth behind it,  an' on topa that how much fire might yall take trying to gut back up. "*




			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Bulwark looks around at the others before turning back to the copilot. He pauses for a moment. _'Am I really sure I want to do this? The others might not appreciate me taking charge...and I'm hardly experienced. But still...guess I'll see how it goes.'_ Bulwark clenches his jaw, and nods to the copilot. "Alright, let's do it. There's too much riding on this to put it off for even the length of a storm." Bulwark cracks his knuckles, glancing out of the corner of his eye at the others, watching how they react to his unspoken assumption of leadership.




*"I agree Paul -  but I think there's a better way,  an it might be a little less conspicuouis..." *  Sally looks about the cabin again....  She's happy that Paul's taken on a role of leader, they'd need it.  But she couldn't help offering her idea - it seemed like the only way...

*"There!  those equipment harnesses,  we can tie them off to the Exo-Skeleton on my flight-harness -  hang yall down from me an' my  Angel-Wings,  once we bail  I should be able to go live and lay us down vertically  -  like a big whirly-gig..." *  Sally says with confidence built from her years of experience,  but then her natural shyness puts a familiar touch of doubt on the edge of her plan...
*"My flight-harness...  it's not built to carry much more than the weight of my Angels an' me,  but it's not like I'll be carrying yall  -  just  a controlled decent...  If I calculate correctly that should be around a couple tons I can manage down."*
OOC:  MS spends one Hero Point to get  "passengers" as an extra on her flight power, making it happen via a net harness that would normally hang equipment in place in a cargo plane.  The weight for the passengers will probably be based off her  "push drag" limits I'd guess which is around 3.5 tons.


*...so... so... what'dya think??*
Looking at her feet again -  just waiting for Lily to pipe up with some doubt  or  comment on "the little girl's"  plan,  she turns a corner and whips her head around...
*"I CAN DO THIS...  TRUST ME!  ...you guys just gotta... ya gotta trust me..."*

and Sally rubs her lucky charm over and over again hiding it from the others in the dark cabin  as  she looks steely eyed at the team.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Elisa extents her hand to get the goblet, but her fingers pass right through the golden vessel, she cannot touch it. She tries it once more, but the same happens and again, she is unable to grasp it.
> 
> Frustrated, she yells at the hunchback: *“What kind of trick is this!? Who are you and why are you making fun of me?”*
> 
> Elisa now stands up and moves off the stone slab, she was resting on, looking Gujin angrily into the eyes.




The hunchback recoils as if struck, his momentary bravery shattered by Elisa's raised voice and anger. His head drops; his eyes do not stray above ankle level.

When he speaks, his voice trembles. "No tricks. No tricks. I told you who I am. I am Gujin, and the master has commanded me to see to your needs. There is much you need learn, and I am honored to be your teacher insofar as it is permitted."

The quaver fades from his voice, replaced by a practiced confidence, as if he is repeating an oft-taught lesson.

"If you want the water, you must take the goblet. To take the goblet, you must do more than reach for it. You must _will_ solidity to your hand, your lips, your mouth, your throat, indeed your whole body.

"This is no trick, Elisa Cameron. When you were born, you had to learn to grasp, to eat, to drink. You are born anew, and must learn anew, but all learning is remembering. Remember what it is like to take and drink, then take and drink."

Gujin offers the goblet again, his gaze still fixed on the floor.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*



			
				Mustang Sally said:
			
		

> *"I agree Paul -  but I think there's a better way,  an it might be a little less conspicuouis..." *  Sally looks about the cabin again....  She's happy that Paul's taken on a role of leader, they'd need it.  But she couldn't help offering her idea - it seemed like the only way...
> 
> *"There!  those equipment harnesses,  we can tie them off to the Exo-Skeleton on my flight-harness -  hang yall down from me an' my  Angel-Wings,  once we bail  I should be able to go live and lay us down vertically  -  like a big whirly-gig..." *  Sally says with confidence built from her years of experience,  but then her natural shyness puts a familiar touch of doubt on the edge of her plan...
> *"My flight-harness...  it's not built to carry much more than the weight of my Angels an' me,  but it's not like I'll be carrying yall  -  just  a controlled decent...  If I calculate correctly that should be around a couple tons I can manage down."*
> ...




Bulwark turns to Sally as she begins talking, and listens attentively. After she finishes, he just stands there, looking at her, for a long moment. The look in his eyes could be best described as appraising, his mind weighing the pros and cons of Sally's idea. After his moment of contemplation, Bulwark nods once, and a half-smile breaks onto his face.

"That sounds like a good idea to me. Nice one, Sally. Alright, let's get a net rigged up! Time's a'wasting!" _'That's a darn good plan. I was hoping there was a way to do this without risking the plane; lucky she's a smart kid.'_ Bulwark looks at the co-pilot to show them where a cargo net could be found, and intends to help affix it to the best of his ability. As he moves towards the plane's storage, Bulwark claps a gentle and approving hand on Sally's shoulder, and gives her a nod and a smile.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "That sounds like a good idea to me. Nice one, Sally. Alright, let's get a net rigged up! Time's a'wasting!" _'That's a darn good plan. I was hoping there was a way to do this without risking the plane; lucky she's a smart kid.'_ Bulwark looks at the co-pilot to show them where a cargo net could be found, and intends to help affix it to the best of his ability. As he moves towards the plane's storage, Bulwark claps a gentle and approving hand on Sally's shoulder, and gives her a nod and a smile.





Feeling the comforting hand hit her shoulder Sally instinctively puts her hand up to meet her big brother's, gently pausing her cheek on his... *thanks Jackso........ *  Sally remembers her place and embarrassingly straightens her head pulls her hand down quickly and jams it into her flight-jacket with the furry rabbit's foot charm...
*err, uhmmm....  thanks Mr. BullsArt-Sir...*  Sally begins pulling together rig-ropes to attach to the inner werks of her flight-harness, trying to fill her uncomfortableness with the work of tying off the net lines.  She hadn't done that in awhile...  mistaken someone for one of her brothers...  It happened back on the base a month or two after word came back about her family.  The lab guys were always nice about being called another name  by  accident,  but after awhile they stopped conversations with Sally -  not wanting to make her feel bad...  But it was probably more for them than her.
*I... I ... didn't mean to... ummm, my brother, my oldest brother - his name is ...  umm..  was Jackson.  He was a Lt. Col.,  got shot down in the war...  same with my other brothers and dad. *  Sally glances to see if Paul was annoyed with her...
*...I mean... it's just ...  Jackson -  he always told me...  he made sure that the others didn't make fun of my ideas,  no matter how lame-brain they were.  and well...  I'm sorry Sir,  but for a minute there...  well...  I hope you understand is all.....  I won't let it happen again.  I know the big brass frown on the whining. *
by this time as she's talking Sally's already ripped and stripped a cargo net without even thinking about what she was doing...  grabbing leathers, canvas and mettle grips to retro-fit a large baglike hang-net to hold the others.  To comfort the others  (as she so often tried to do)  Sally  began explaining the process of what she was doing...
The names of the knot ties,  showing everyone interested in watching the different bits she was using to attach the net...  asking the others to hand her certain bits,  not because she couldn't get them herself -  but more to help bond them as a team.......  getting them involved with the plan,  asking for their help.  She did it subconciously,  it was just the way she was raised...
and to some it might even feel patronizing,  but Sally didn't mean it that way...  she just did it.

*So... Mr. BullsArt-Sir,  how long have you led the team? *   Sally hadn't known that the others were brand new to the team just like her.  The others, they'd been together when they met her so she'd just assumed that they'd trained together for awhile...
*Mr. Atlas  and  Lily...  are they always as quiet?  I don't think they like me... *  Sally rolled into a whisper.
*Did I ...  do something wrong?  I sure hope I didn't.*
Sally finished up the net......  she had it designed in her head within the first couple minutes after it came to her,  
*Okey-doke!  Fabrication was the easy part.  Testing,  well testing,  THAT is the fun part.*  Looking toward Lily and Atlas, 
*Who's first!?!.*  as she held up the finished passenger net......

*Don' worry guys....  I made onea these back in Frisco to scoop up pumpkins for the fall-fair not moren two years ago!!*  As she smiled the biggest smile anyone could manage.  
White teeth, dimples and all, Sally decided that it was best she didn't tell them about how all the pumpkins ended up smashed......  that'd only make them nervous about jumping out of a perfectly good airplane without a parachute.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

Lianne is stayin in her corner, calm. She doesn't seems inetrested to enter the conversation, being more consume with her toughts.

_I am suppose to fight Japanese super soldier and I can barely support the flight of this plane. It is worst than falling sick. Take a deep breath... it was close. As long as I don't show what I eat to everyone, it's ok... what is she talking about... she wants us to jump attached to that? Hope it will shake less than this plane. I hope she knows what she is doing.... but she doesn't inspire confidence, she is too nervous. Looks like an acrobats who walk the tight-rope for the first time, she doesn't trust her own skills. She... close again. Why there is this storm. Come on! Let this torture ends..._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

She hears the words, Gujin speaks. Somewhere deep inside, she also understands that he is trying to help her, but there is this uncontrollable anger building up and overshadowing her feelings, she cannot resist it any longer.

*“What have you done to me!?”*

 With anger-filled eyes she lashes out at the goblet and the golden vessel flies through the room, bounces off the wall and clampers to the ground, spilling the water. Sometimes, anger is the quickest path to success. Sometimes, not.

*“Leave me alone!”*

She sits back down on the stone slab, sobbing quitely. She was a strong woman, but this was too much for her at this moment.

 But it wouldn't take long for her longing for answers to take control again, and after a while she stands up again, and moves over to the goblet, which is still lying on the floor, trying to pick it up.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

After a moment of silence, the questions are coming back...

    She suddenly realizes, that she doesn't even know her own name. The hunchback called her _Elisa_, would that be her name? She doesn't remember.

    He told her, that she was _born anew_. What might that mean. This place, this freaking green stone room. Is this her _hell_? Is she... _dead_?

 A flood of undiscernable memories rushes over her, but nothing, that makes any sense. Random places, random faces. Nothing, which would make her remember.

    Yes, this must be it. She must be _dead_.

 With the revelation, the anger is coming back. She throws herself against the wall, which is surprisingly hard. She punches into it, until her knuckles are sprained and blood drips off her hand.

_Damn, that hurts._

    Frustrated, Elisa sits back down on the stone slab.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*



			
				Mustang Sally said:
			
		

> *I... I ... didn't mean to... ummm, my brother, my oldest brother - his name is ...  umm..  was Jackson.  He was a Lt. Col.,  got shot down in the war...  same with my other brothers and dad. *  Sally glances to see if Paul was annoyed with her...
> *...I mean... it's just ...  Jackson -  he always told me...  he made sure that the others didn't make fun of my ideas,  no matter how lame-brain they were.  and well...  I'm sorry Sir,  but for a minute there...  well...  I hope you understand is all.....  I won't let it happen again.  I know the big brass frown on the whining. *




Bulwark speaks in a soft and sympathetic voice. "I'm real sorry to hear about your family. No need to apologise for that; from what you're saying, I should probably take it as a compliment. It sounds like they were good men." _'Seems like bad things happen to good men all too often.'_ A shadow crosses Bulwark's face for a moment, making him appear grimmer. For a moment, something seems to weigh on him; but it's quickly gone again, as he moves to help with the net.



			
				Mustang Sally said:
			
		

> *So... Mr. BullsArt-Sir,  how long have you led the team? *
> 
> *Mr. Atlas  and  Lily...  are they always as quiet?  I don't think they like me... *  Sally rolled into a whisper.
> *Did I ...  do something wrong?  I sure hope I didn't.*
> ...




Bulwark coughs in a slightly embarassed fashion as Sally broaches the question of leadership. "Well, by all accounts, since...now. I'm just hoping I won't screw up." Bulwark also lowers his voice to reply to Sally's querys about the others. "Well, I only met them a couple of hours before you. I think Atlas prefers actions to words, and as for Lily...I'll be darned if I have the slightest idea what makes her tick. Though, at the moment..." Bulwark glances over at the woman, and back again. "I get the feeling she might not like this flight very much. It's not that they dislike you; you're doing fine, kid. Don't worry."

Bulwark again stepped up as Sally asked for volunteers. "What kind of a guy would I be if I asked someone else to do something first instead of me? I'll be your first passenger, then I reckon probably...Lily, then Atlas. Everyone alright with that?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 26, 2004)

Elisa said:
			
		

> She hears the words, Gujin speaks. Somewhere deep inside, she also understands that he is trying to help her, but there is this uncontrollable anger building up and overshadowing her feelings, she cannot resist it any longer.
> 
> *“What have you done to me!?”*
> 
> ...




Gujin stumbles backward, his feet caught in his long robes. He bows repeatedly, almost comically, and then flees from the room without another word.



			
				Elisa said:
			
		

> She sits back down on the stone slab, sobbing quitely. She was a strong woman, but this was too much for her at this moment.
> 
> But it wouldn't take long for her longing for answers to take control again, and after a while she stands up again, and moves over to the goblet, which is still lying on the floor, trying to pick it up.




As thoughts race through her head, Elisa stands over the goblet. She kneels, hand reaching out. She touched the vessel once. She touches it again. The chill of sudden realization traces its icy fingers along her spine. She can pick the goblet up, hold the goblet, drink what little remains inside, but only so long as she wills to. Once she stops willing, she again becomes immaterial to the goblet.

Truly, something strange and terrifying has happened to Elisa. She remembers the persistent pain in her neck. A sharp _snap!_ as of bone cracking. Gujin did say this place was in the Shadow Hell.

Would that make her a shadow? A ghost?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 27, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY ready to bail*



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Bulwark again stepped up as Sally asked for volunteers. "...  I'll be your first passenger, then I reckon probably...Lily, then Atlas. Everyone alright with that?"





*"Prepped and ready Sir.
I'm ready to bail on your call, hold tight to the harness guys it'll likely be a big jolt when my Mustangs kick in..."*
she says, as Sally picked up the "Rolls Royce Merlin 60" engines (more commonly called "P-51 Mustangs" ... more specifically called Sally's "Angel-Wing").  They looked unbalanced in her small hands,  how could a girl of her size hold up these 400lb engine blocks?  
The gears & gyros within her flight-jacket clicked and clacked compensating for the load to bare.
Sally pulled the Wings together in the cargo bay near the cargo door, eyeing them up looking for any flaws or inconsitencies...  "Kicking the tires"  so to speak,  then cautiously lowering one to the ground to pull down her goggles and button her leather flight helmet.
She looked back to her team, then to their net-harness, then to the still props of her Angel-Wings.
The she motioned to the others with confidence they'd never seen in Sally prior...
giving the...
**THUMBS UP -  SALUTE - & GO**
waves  
as Mustang Sally turned to the now open cargo door,  ready to follow her team as they bailed for drop......

_...geeeze... ummm...  I... uh.... hope they fire,  I haven't spun the props since way before they were boxed and trucked out from San Francisco...  it sure is a long way down....  
heh heh heh...._
she chuckled nervously to herself waiting for the others.........


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

Time passes, Elisa's knuckles still hurt.

 She picks up the goblet again and moves it around, testing her newly discovered ability to _touch_ something. But why can't she pass through that green stone? Elisa cannot find an answer to this question.

 While experimenting more with the goblet, she waits for something else to happen...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas turns into his non-heroic, normal form...all 5ft tall and maybe 110lbs soaking wet. He turns a little red and says with a shaky voice "*I…well am easier to carry in this form I would guess…*" he looks at his feet and shuffles them back and forth a bit, but is ready to go…


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2004)

*Lianne Jefferson*

"Let's go! The sooner we are out of here, the better. Hmmm, how we fit in that?" she looks a bit confused.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 28, 2004)

*Port Cruden Research Station, Adak Island*

Mustang Sally has her makeshift cargo harness in place and her engines at the ready. Bulwark, Eagle, and Atlas are strapped in, bundled in winter coats as needed.

"Mustang Sally," Gaines says. "You'll hit the air first once we're over the dee zee. You three will go one after the other right after her. You've got to move fast before the slack is gone. Otherwise, things could get bad real quick. Once you're out there, there's no virtually no visibility. Head down in a descending spiral, and keep your eyes out for lights. You don't want to hit the water in this weather. With luck, you land near the runways. The barracks and living quarters are east of the runways."

Gaines looks a bit pensive.

"Be careful," he says.

Then he opens the jump door. Icy wind blasts in. What seems like an eternity later, the green light pops.

"Go! Go! Go! Go!"

Mustang Sally roars through the night air, free and a little bit frightened. When she feels the sudden jerk from the weight of her teammates, she drops precariously for several yards before regaining control. The wind twists and tears at the heroes as Sally tries to keep a steady downward spiral. Four sets of eyes try to pierce the white out conditions around them, but to no avail.

Then, suddenly, there are a few lights, flickering in the flurries of snow, and Bulwark, Eagle, and Atlas hit the tarmac all about the same time. Sally drags them for a few feet before she realizes they've reached the ground, and then she too sets down.

The blizzard howls like a wild animal. The runway lights might as well not be on for all the good they're doing. The biting cold, cascades of driving snow and ice, and wind all conspire against the senses of sight and hearing.

_OOC 1: The cold counts as intense cold, forcing a Fort save every 10 minutes for those not Immune to cold. Anything farther away than 5 feet has half concealment. Farther than 30 feet, concealment is total._

_OOC 2: Sorry for the confusion, Thanee. There is indeed an open archway leading out of the room. If Elisa wants to go explore, that's fine._


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 28, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Cold, but uninjured.*

Bulwark extricates himself from the jury-rigged contraption as quickly as he is able, squinting against the snow. He stands on the tarmac for a moment in concentration (Activate _Density Control +8_, half action) before trying...and failing...to make out anything of his surroundings. The big man fumbles his way over to the others and shouts at very close range: "Can any of you see a thing in this? I think the facility's supposed to be *that* way," Bulwark says, pointing in an easterly direction, "but I'm damned if I can see it. I think we should be prepared for anything, just in case; this storm could hide more than just the facility, if you take my meaning. And stay close together; we can't afford to get separated in this weather." Bulwark's coat whips about him, his masked face an incongruous image about the heavy material. He seems remarkably stolid in the face of the driving wind and snow.

_Fortitude Save (DC 10): Automatic success._


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2004)

*Atlas*

Altas grows to his full 12ft of height and tries to see into the bizzard (maybe with a bit of height as it were) but failing that he shakes his head and says "*Your guess is good as mine, and that should be the way... lets go!*"


[occ]Mark can you send me a copy of my character? I seem to have misplaced mine. My email again is greenkarl @ hotmail *dot* com  [/occ]


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 28, 2004)

*Mustang Sally*

Sally wasn't ready for the cold... the wind - sure,  she could handle that it actually made the updraft easier for her to take off vertically...  But the cold...
*"ja-ja-ja-geeze fellas... it sh-sh-sh-sure is cold...."*  Sally says as she steps behind the huge Atlas and Bulwark hoping to use their frames as some cover from the biting wind, while they get their barings...
first Fortitude Check for the cold for Sally:  8 (roll) + 1 (fort) = 9 Total.... CRAP!  Failed for the DC10, unless my Armor+4 gives me any bonus to the cold - GMs call.

_g-g-g-gotta keep my Angel-Wings from freezin up in the cold, g-g-g-get th-th-the ice offf-fffa-a-a dem...._ Weakness: they malfunction on 1-5 on D20 roll...  Roll:  9, thank god.

Straining to listen to the taller men talking.....


> Bulwark
> "Can any of you see a thing in this? I think the facility's supposed to be *that* way," Bulwark says, pointing in an easterly direction, "but I'm damned if I can see it. I think we should be prepared for anything, just in case; this storm could hide more than just the facility, if you take my meaning. And stay close together; we can't afford to get separated in this weather."






			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Altas
> "*Your guess is good as mine, and that should be the way... lets go!*"





*"d-d-d-the platoon of-f Marines.....  
the f-f-1st Division Stationed here.....
you guys think they might be held up in the b-b-barrackss?"*  as Sally points to the NorthEast.
*"M-m-m-maybe w-we should go find'em...  see what the compliment of...of...of weapon an' support we can muster on da-b-b-base..."*
Sally looks to see what the team thinks of her idea, but the storm doesn't show emotions so well with everyone protecting their faces from the cold...  So she goes to rambling the other things remembered from the black and white survielance photos given them.

*"err..rrr..  th-the Mess'n Rec is dead east... that's pr-probably wh-where the radio room is housed... gettin' radio b-back online would k-keep our options open for b-b-backup..."*
Looking about again she continues to ramble... obviously nervous about the situation,  getting tired from the wear of the storm on her small frame...
The she exclaims...
*"Nemo!  N-n-nemo m-maybe we should git to there first?!  It's..... "*  Turning in the direction she thinks is SouthEast  (from Bulwark's original Eastern point)... to get her barings in the storm roll:  Natural 20  +1(spot) or perhaps +11(using her piloting skill) 
*"... I...I th-think it's down that'a way..."*  As Sally picks up her right P-51 engine to point.

Sally stops for a second... then continues on...
*"an' Sir...   "* looking to Paul.
*"Sir... the lightning we saw from the plane and coming down...  dya th-think it m-might be the Jap? - the w-one they called Aj-jjji-Suk-k-ki...  S-suki...  Aji-SUKI...  Sorry S-s-sir the c-cold... it's c-c-cold..."*
Looking down to her wings...
*"I th-think the weather could be on our s-s-side... they, they don't know we're h-h-here...  an'  the wind an' white arrre,  it's masking the sound of-of-of  my Engines...."* 

finally shutting up for a second Sally thinks,  takes some looks around for any lights or paint on the tarmak that would alert her to the knowledge of:
-  where they are on the landing strip
-  where the other planes might be
-  and any other knowledge 
that the familiarity of PLANES and airports could give her from their situation...  another NATURAL 20!! for a +1(spot) or +11(planes) skill checks


_wait...  _   Sally thought to herself...
_I wonder if the Japs came in by ship at Port Potemkin?  m-m-maybe they've got support on the docks!! _ 
Sally knew she was just too indecisive about all this...  lucky for her Bulwark was in charge!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2004)

*Elissa Cameron, aka Ghost*

_Well, if I cannot pass through the stone, at least I can walk through this doorway..._

As Elisa turns her concentration to the exit, the Goblet falls to the ground, unsupported by her will. She stands up and leaves the room, to see what else awaits her in the Jade Palace, in the Shadow Hell... her hell.

_*Jade...* is that the green stone?_


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2004)

*Port Cruden, Adak Island, the Aleutians*

Mustang Sally takes a look around, studying the markings on the runway and the light. She points into the storm, indicating the direction of the air traffic control tower and the Marine barracks. Hunkering against the icy wind and driving snow, the heroes head off, eyes and ears straining to remain alert against the cacophony of the blizzard. When Eagle nearly stumbles over the first body, they know there is trouble.

The dead Marine is nearly covered with snow and ice. Only a frozen hand protrudes from his white grave. Atlas and Bulwark dig the body free. The corpse is a mess. All of the times Atlas and Bulwark wondered about what effects their great strength fully unleashed would have on mere flesh and bone are answered. The Marine is frozen into a statue with broken limbs and a crushed jaw. Then the heroes notice the other bodies. All together, six Marines died in this area. They died of burns, gaping slashes, shattered bones, and ruptured organs.

Not too far away, the heroes can see the blinking lights of the air traffic control tower. According to their intel, the barracks aren't too much farther on.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2004)

*The Jade Palace, the Shadow Hell*

Elisa exits her strange chamber. The green stone of that room comprises the walls, floors, and ceilings of the corridor beyond. Oriental paper lanterns suspended from the ceiling continue to provide dim illumination. There is no sign of life, except for a strange, small creature that resembles a pale, tailless, hairless mouse scurrying along the floor against the wall. It pauses to study Elisa with glittering yellow eyes, chitters rapidly, and then continues on unperturbed.

With two directions but no reason to favor one of the other, Elisa wanders down the corridor. Ahead, she sees the dull orange glow of twilight shining through an archway, turning the walls and floor muddy brown. At the archway, there is a balcony made of some dark wood with bannisters and columns ornately carved with a twisting dragon motif. The sun, huge and blood red, hangs low in the sky, almost vanished behind the undulating, black tops of thickly grown trees. It appears as if the Jade Palace is situated in the jungle somewhere. The scene briefly recalls to Elisa's mind a book about a jungle and a tiger and a lost boy, but when she tries to focus on the memory, it flees from her mental grasp.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

Elisa takes a deep breath and sighs. She cannot really enjoy the beauty of this place right now. She looks around for a while, enjoying the view as much as she can, before heading back in and continuing her way through the corridor.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

Lianne starts to gather as much knife and grenade she can attach to herself, and she finally take a rifle that seems still functionning (or a pistol if no rifle is avalaible).

"Ok babies, we have some guest who are waiting us. As the host, it would be impolite to make them wait. And I can't wait to see two such bodies in action" she adds, looking at Bulwark and Atlas.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*

Bulwark's face hardens as he looks down at the dead men. Raising his voice over the wind, he yells "Alright! Looks like we've got company. Stay alert and stick together; we don't want to get separated in this weather. We'll head for the barracks first and see what we can find there, then plan based on that. Let's go! Time's on their side! If and when we see the Japs, Sally, you target the flier, but watch out for his lightning. Atlas and myself'll target any hand-to-hand fighters, Eagle...engage at your discretion. We don't know what two of them can do, so be ready for anything." Having said his piece, Bulwark begins walking with the others in what is hopefully the direction of the barracks.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 3, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY  | HP: 3/4 | Status: Uninjured (but cold)*



> "Alright! Looks like we've got company. Stay alert and stick together; we don't want to get separated in this weather. We'll head for the barracks first and see what we can find there, then plan based on that. Let's go! Time's on their side! If and when we see the Japs, Sally, you target the flier, but watch out for his lightning. Atlas and myself'll target any hand-to-hand fighters, Eagle...engage at your discretion. We don't know what two of them can do, so be ready for anything."




Sally couldn't pay much attention to Paul...  she was cold, tired, grumbly  and  as she watched  "Eagle"  strip the bodies of the soldiers killed in action Sally thought...
_Geeeze, if she wanted equipment she coulda just asked before......_
Glancing at one of the young men Sally could only remember the sacrifice her brothers had made  and  before she knew it she found herself turning to Lianne...
*"C-c-c-ome'on Eagle,  don'tch-cha think that's ... umm-mm... sorta disrespectful of th-those boys?  They g-gave their lives for their c-country... they gave their lives f-f-for us!  Can't you let them r-r-rest in peace.  There's sure to be extra e-e-equipment in the barracks......."*

Sally doesn't look directly at her female teammate for more than a glance.  She didn't mean (or want) to be disrespectful...  but Lianne had no right to strip the dead like that...  it just wasn't right...  Sally didn't know what a hero was so much but she knew what it wasn't.........

Sally looked back to Paul and Atlas for any support in this matter before shrugging up her flight-jacket on her shoulders from the cold.  
Then glancing up into the snow... 
*"blinking lights, it's the air traffic control tower, there!!  The barracks aren't too much farther on."*

Sally just shook her head hoping Lianne would impress her or at least not let her down...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

"Disrespectfull? I don't think so. These poor guys would surely love to know they help me to kill one of the bastard who have done that to them. And maybe I can found some in the barrack, but first, we must reach it."

Putting the last item in her pocket, she speak to the men

"That'll do for now. Hope I won't have to spend it too fast. Good knigths, I know you are strong and brave, but give a favor to the lady, let me open the way. I may not be able to lift a tank, but it will take much to surprise me, and even more to hurt me, not talking that I may have a chance to throw a grenade at them before you engage them.

Who likes me, follow me!"

On that, Lianne starts to move foward, in direction of the barrack.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas looks at the others and smiles, then follows Eagle. He hits his fist into an open hand every now and again thinking _Those bastards killed these guys...man this if for real. I may not be ready for this but I will not lets these...bastards kill people like this and not do something about it..._


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*

Bulwark looked over at Sally and spoke. "Sally, I agree with you in principle..but Lily's also got a point. This is war, and while I don't want to disrespect the dead, I don't us to get caught unprepared either. If those weapons help us stop the Japs, maybe save some of the people here, then I reckon taking them's the right decision. Though, Lily...next time, you should probably requisition weapons before we set off." As Lily spoke and began walking, Bulwark looked at her retreating form, a slightly bewildered expression on her face. _'It's like she's treating this like some sort of game. I hope she understands how serious it is. I don't think I'll ever understand women. And Atlas seems eager to get started. I don't think I'll ever look forward to a fight.'_ With a brisk shake of his head, Bulwark banished his musings and began to follow the young woman, keeping his eyes open for any sign of trouble.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 4, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY  | HP: 3/4 | Stutus: Uninjured (and cold)*



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Bulwark looked over at Sally and spoke. "Sally, I agree with you in principle..but Lily's also got a point. This is war, and while I don't want to disrespect the dead, I don't us to get caught unprepared either.... [/i]






Sally, with a minor look of defeat....  

*"...ummm,  'kay,  I g-g-guess it's okay... but it IS the principle of the thing that I'm g-g-getting at."*

She continued walking and talking to Paul since nobody else seemed to care...
*"if we don't stand up for something,  stand up for principles... what's next?  trying to take over the world like the Nazis and Japs?!  That's what makes America and the Allies right in this mess-o-war Paul.  We're standing up for all those people in Europe we don't even know because it's the right thing to do... it's the principle of the thing."*
Sally stomped on in the storm...
*"if we don't stand by them, we're just screwed up as the bad guys.  If we break or even bend those principles it'd be like fighting on the wrong side...  'dat's all I'm sayin'..."*

she continued on... obviously this went beyond any action Lily had done... She missed her family alot right now..........


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 4, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> She continued walking and talking to Paul since nobody else seemed to care...
> *"if we don't stand up for something,  stand up for principles... what's next?  trying to take over the world like the Nazis and Japs?!  That's what makes America and the Allies right in this mess-o-war Paul.  We're standing up for all those people in Europe we don't even know because it's the right thing to do... it's the principle of the thing."*
> Sally stomped on in the storm...
> *"if we don't stand by them, we're just screwed up as the bad guys.  If we break or even bend those principles it'd be like fighting on the wrong side...  'dat's all I'm sayin'..."*
> ...




"It's true that it's important to hold to your principles. But you've got to consider the effects sticking to your principles will have on other people. Sometimes...sometimes holding to your principles can get somebody else hurt. You've got to stay alert and weigh each situation. I'm not saying you should abandon or question your principles; just be away of where they can take you, and be prepared for it."  
Bulwark's gaze seems far away as he talks, and Sally gets the feeling he's almost talking more to himself than to her. His face seems to take on a pained expression, though it's hard to tell with the mask and the weather. Bulwark speaks again, lower, and Sally barely makes out his words. "Because if you aren't prepared, there's hell to pay." The big man seems to snap out of his strange mood and looks at Sally,trying to give a reassuring smile. But this smile looks more tired than his previous effortless ones, like Bulwark's functioning under a great weight. Then it's gone again, and, eyes forward, Bulwark continues striding into the storm.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Lianne stop on her swing and turn around to the group. "Lady and gentlemen, I suggest to talk philosophy when time will not be critical. Not I don't like the company of pople who have brain, just I think it there is a time for talking, and a time for action, and now it is time for action", on that, she starts again to move to the barrack.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 4, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY  |  HP: 3/4 | Stuatus:  Uninjured (and still cold)*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Lianne stop on her swing and turn around to the group. "Lady and gentlemen, I suggest to talk philosophy when time will not be critical. Not I don't like the company of pople who have brain, just I think it there is a time for talking, and a time for action, and now it is time for action", on that, she starts again to move to the barrack.





Sally says nothing...  whatever she thinks of Eagle's actions, the lady does have a point.
Sally double checks her ammo reserve and powers up the Angel-Wings to fight the wind resistance and picks up the pace,  ready to hit the air at a moments notice.  (ie. and watching the air above)


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 8, 2004)

*Port Cruden, Adak Island*

Lianne (a.k.a. Lily a.k.a Eagle) collects an M1 Garand rifle, and a bayonet and a pineapple grenade from each Marine. After the brief discussion about honoring the dead, the heroes move on, more on edge than before. The wind howls. The driving snow stings. Then, as if someone had simply flipped a switch, the bad weather abates, fading from full fury to mere breezy cold in a matter of seconds.

And that's when the attack comes, catching the heroes off guard as two figures leap into their midst from hiding!

The first is a youth, no more than sixteen years old probably, with wild black hair and stocky build. Amazingly, he is clad only in light pants and shirt, but seems unaffected by the chill air. The other is a monster with chitinous skin, yellow claws, and a grotesque head like a cross between a spider and a human.

The youth leaps feet-first across more than 20 feet, his heels slamming into the side of Bulwark's head. The monster also leaps into the fray, landing in the snow about 15 feet away from Lianne. It sprays a vile-looking substance from its mouth which Lianne instinctively avoids by ducking to the side.

_OOC: Bulwark needs to make a Damage save against DC 26 from a +11S unarmed attack. If Bulwark has any active Protection, et cetera, reduce the Damage save DC as appropriate. Include the results as part of his action.

I need initiative rolls from everyone. Remember, make your rolls and include them with your post. Narrate your actions as much as you can. For example, you can Atlas swings a mighty roundhouse at the monster, but you don't know if you hit or what the effect is if you do. Everyone is within 30 feet of everyone else._


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2004)

*Lianne Jefferson - Condition: Healthy, HP:4*

As the blizzard calm itself, Lianne starts to looks at the sky, in hope to see the sun. Then she hears a noise from the front of her. Without thinking, she simply jump aside and feels a rush of noxious air just were she was standing. As she lands, she simply roll in the snow, and finish on her legs. All her move was fluid and gracious. She fastly grabs a grenade, but doesn't activate the explosive.

"Now, meet my fast ball, freak!"

She stands, and do a pitch just as if she were standing in the stadium.

OOC: 
Initiative: 18 + 13 = 31
(Free) Move 5 feet on the side, for the effect of that dodge 
(Half) Draw weapon (grenade, and use it as a simple projectile, I do not remove the "goupille" (that's the French word, and can't find the English equivalent))
(Half) Attack: 15 + 10 + 2 (Accurate Attack) = 27 (DC: 28S if hit)
For next round, my Defence will be:
Dodge against the freak only: 27
No dodge against any other opponent: 25


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 8, 2004)

*Bulwark, HP 4/4, Status: Uninjured.*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *Port Cruden, Adak Island*
> And that's when the attack comes, catching the heroes off guard as two figures leap into their midst from hiding!
> 
> The first is a youth, no more than sixteen years old probably, with wild black hair and stocky build. Amazingly, he is clad only in light pants and shirt, but seems unaffected by the chill air. The other is a monster with chitinous skin, yellow claws, and a grotesque head like a cross between a spider and a human.
> ...



_

Bulwark doesn't so much as flinch as the kid strikes him (OOC: Lots of Immovability), though he does let out a short cry of surprise.

Damage Save (Modified DC 18): 12 roll+7 bonus = 19, success.
Initiative Roll: 10 roll+1 dex = 11.

In response, Bulwark swings a powerful right hook, aiming to nail the kid across the face and drive him to the floor. (I assume the kid has ended up next to me.)
Attack roll: 14 roll+9 bonus = 23 total. Attacking with a +12S unarmed attack.
Bulwark yells as he launches his attack, trying to coordinate his team.
"Atlas, get that thing! Lily, Sally, stay alert! The others may be nearby!"_


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 9, 2004)

*MUSTANG SALLY  |  HP: 3/4 | Status: uninjured*



> the bad weather abates, fading from full fury to mere breezy cold in a matter of seconds.
> 
> The first is a youth, no more than sixteen years old probably, with wild black hair and stocky build. ..., but seems unaffected by the chill air. ... The youth leaps feet-first across more than 20 feet, his heels slamming into the side of Bulwark's head.
> 
> ...




*"HOLY CRAP!!*
Sally quickly goes over the roster of the baddies in her head, far as she remembered they hadn't been briefed on guys like this...  There were a couple they had a lack on info on but who knows if these were additions from that list or not...

*"Bull'sArt!!  ...the storm,  it's  dropped.  That might mean Aji-Suki's around if he can do more than handle lightning!  Watch the sky everyone!!"*
Sally yells,  as she rushes to give defense for her team...  She watches the bug-monster in particular that guck he spit can't be good!

*"Everyone, regroup on Atlas!!"*
The team was caught unaware -  hopefully the team wouldn't break because of it...  As Sally retreated to her giant teammate,  ready to take to the air if needed.



that translates to this in the rules:
Initiative:  3 modifier + D20 roll (12) =   *15 total*

5' steps to Atlas  (free action)
planning for any incoming attacks to Deflect for herself and her friends in her area with her  whirling blades and wind,  since that's an automatic action for her to do her action will be for Total Defense...

Focus her Dodge +2 on the Monster:   *19 Defense,  
17 vs. anyone else* for her round.   (normally it would be 18 without specifying a person to dodge)

Ready Action to apply her Deflection on any incoming attacks:  Deflection/Others/Area  on incoming attacks within 30' area of her.  melee or ranged.  (automatic)
3PR + 3 Dex + D20 roll (13) = *19 total*  vs. the incoming attack rolls.  
For each additional attack deflected subtract 2, vs. Sally or her team.

watching the skies for Suki:  Spot  1 + 18 roll =  *19 total*


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2004)

*Atlas*

[occ]I might be wrong on a couple of these as I don't remember all my stuff. After Mark sends my character back I will edit if I have to... sorry about that[/occ]

*Altas roars and moves up to the monster looking thing; 10 ft away he swings one of his mightly arms at the creatures face...

Inititaive 7 +1 =8; Move toward the creature (can move 40ft if havel to), within 10ft; With Reach from Growth can still hit; Attack roll 14 +11 =25 to hit; Damage save 28S if he hits

"*You Jap killers, take this!*"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

*Elisa Cameron, aka Ghost*

Still walking in the corridor, Elisa starts to think about what the hunchback had told her and wonders again in what kind of place she ended up here.


----------

